# Dresser - 3 Sq. Ft. - 20,600 Lumens - Hydro



## oscarmiya (Jan 19, 2008)

I have been wanting to post on here but haven't got around to it. I tried just a little while ago and I think i got an error or something, anyways.. lets try again. I am working with 3 Sq. Ft. of space in a dresser I decided to convert into a Stealth grow cab. Its dimensions are about 15" deep x 32" wide x 27" of usable grow space. I germ'd about 10 seeds collected over time from good bag weed. I only had room for 4 plants in my system so thats how many I am left with today. Had to let the other ones go. I am currently on Day 10 of Veg. I decided to go hydro a little bit into it so I had to transplant from soil to Hydro which shocked my plants by I THINK atleast 2-3 days. I will post pictures of setup and grow.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 19, 2008)

Alright, let me just get this out of the way. I know aluminum foil sucks and I will be getting Mylar within the next week. Foil was just temp. My setup goes like this,

2, 70 watt HPS lights (6000 Lumens Each)
2 42 watt CFL's (200w Equiv.) (2700 Lumens Each)
1 50 CFM Bathroom exhaust Fan
1 Small Wal-Mart fan inside
I tried to install everything as clean as I could with the space given. This is my first real grow. I say real grow because I never got much worth mentioning in my previous grows. I have NEVER done hydro before and actually decided to give it a shot after reading forever on these forums. If you have any comments or suggestions- please let me know. I want to see what people think of this setup... let me know if you think it will work decent.. really only looking to get 1 ounce but anything more is welcome


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is a picture of the dresser with her powered up and running. There is a little light that escapes from where the drawer sides where but I'm not worried. I can fix that later when its more crucial. Everything else is completely sealed. The bottom 3 drawer fronts attach with drawer catches and the top drawer slides to give me access to my electrical.







Here I have her completely opened up. The middle rails that separate the drawers pull right out from the staple holes they were attached with. You can see the drawers in the corner and the catches on the side. The edges are lined with Vacuum tape (same as weather stripping).


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 19, 2008)

This is the upper electrical drawer. The two lights you see up here are the HPS. It keeps the heat being constantly exhausted without ever getting to my growing area. In the middle is the 50 CFM Bathroom Exhaust fan.





And the bottom 3 drawers. This is the grow chamber as you can see.... THE ALUMINUM FOIL IS TEMP. Will be putting Mylar up later this week sometime. Humidifier down bottom in between paint cans keeps humidity around 65%. You can see the bulb arrangement also.





A close up of the inside. This one you can see the bulbs better. on the outside up top you see the HPS on each side. In the middle are the CFL's both at 2700k temp. I am going to make another Veg box and that is why these are not a more blue spectrum.






Its too bright for me too look at for very long. Really limits my time with the kids...






And to finish this post up... a few of my supplies. Def.not all of them but a few.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 19, 2008)

Alright- I am currently on Day 10 of Veg. I began with about 10 seeds collected from good bag weed over time. I got I think about 7 to germ, 2 were still borns when my temp dropped, and 1 I had to kill off because I only planned to have room for 4. Of these 4 now who knows how many will be Males/Females. 2 Females and I would be extremely happy. Originally I planned to use soil BUT after reading countless success stories with Hydro and the shortened grow time, I decided I would switch to Hydro. Doing this I think I stunted growth about 2-3 days.
An important note, *I am testing a Medium called ZeoPro.* It was designed by Nasa and I cannot find ANY forum posts ANYWHERE documenting the use of this on Marijuana. It is fucking nuts in my opinion. I pre-soaked all of my Hydroton and ZeoPro over night in the Nutrient solution and when I poured the Nut solution over the ZeoPro... it like had a reaction and started misting and bubbling. Then the ENTIRE night while it was submerged in water there was tiny bubbles coming up. Read up about this stuff, it seems pretty crazy and I am giving it a shot... Day 10 of Veg and they seem to really like the stuff.
Let me start posting some pictures of my babies.





Here are the 5 that sprouted, the smallest one was the 5th that I had to get rid of.





Here is a pic of all 4 on day 10 of Veg. I transplanted from those soil pods to Hydro and in the process I tore a few small parts of the Roots. Plants were def. stunted a few days but seem to be doing good. The pots are 5 3/4" Dia. and the roots are coming out the bottom and hitting the Nutrient Solution. I hope for Faster growth now but I don't know, Never grown Hydro before.















Here are a couple more pics of the little girls (hopefully). I know the pics suck but its on my phone. I will be sure to get some better ones soon. I just went tonight (at like 1 am) to Wally world to buy a damn magnifying glass cause I heard you can take better closeups like that. heh- I`ll try it out.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 20, 2008)

awesome bro. I'll be watching and hoping for your girls as I just started my grow too.

Subscribed!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 20, 2008)

looks good, i really think you coulda put a bigger mh/hps in there with bigger ventilation system.

i have a little bit bigger closet/drawer than you, running 600


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 20, 2008)

Titleistbudz - Thanks, sounds like your going to have a pretty nice setup. I`ll be watching.

LoudBlunts - I know. After reading all the forums of how much heat HPS lights put out I was a little worried and went with the smaller ones. I got them installed and had absolutely no problems with temp so I added two of the highest CFL's i could find and still no problems with Temp. Thats only with my ventilation I have now (which IMO is not that great, but quiet!). I will probably end up building a new cab (ground up) after a couple grows in this one and I will probably invest in a 400watter. I figured (sort of hoped) this should be sufficient to support my habit... or at least until I want more 


Here are a few more pics, I used a magnifying glass to make the picture A LOT more clear. I was actually surprised that worked for some reason.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 20, 2008)

Are those tubes pumping in CO2 or oxygen? Sorry if you already stated it!


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 20, 2008)

Titleistbudz - I forgot to mention that. It is "pumping" in CO2. Pumping in quotes cause its a DIY method with Yeast and Sugar. I ran a Air tube around to each one of the plants and put a T connector to aim it at the plants. I know it probably doesn't put off that much CO2 which is why I placed the OUTLETS directly under the plant. Even if its a little CO2 (which I can see it Bubble so there is some!) at the base of the plants, they should be able to use some of it. I put it in the other day and it seems like my plants have grown some over night.. more than previous nights. I mixed 2 Cups suger with 2 Tbspns of Yeast. Wonder if its the CO2 thats helping, heh- cant hurt.

Below is an article explaining this CHEAP CO2 reaction fairly well, in detail.
DIY CO2 -- yeast


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 20, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> Titleistbudz - I forgot to mention that. It is "pumping" in CO2. Pumping in quotes cause its a DIY method with Yeast and Sugar. I ran a Air tube around to each one of the plants and put a T connector to aim it at the plants. I know it probably doesn't put off that much CO2 which is why I placed the OUTLETS directly under the plant. Even if its a little CO2 (which I can see it Bubble so there is some!) at the base of the plants, they should be able to use some of it. I put it in the other day and it seems like my plants have grown some over night.. more than previous nights. I mixed 2 Cups suger with 2 Tbspns of Yeast. Wonder if its the CO2 thats helping, heh- cant hurt.
> 
> Below is an article explaining this CHEAP CO2 reaction fairly well, in detail.
> DIY CO2 -- yeast


Im extremely familiar with the yeast Co2 method. I was just curious to know if those were a pure CO2 but I like that idea of adding the tubing. Very smart.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Jan 20, 2008)

This sound like a very good start. This is very similar to my set-up. I am currently using one 70w hps but I will soon be upgrading to 2. Keep up the good work. Good Luck. I will be watching this one.

KM


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks. 

Titleistbudz - You mean, is it producing any other gas's besides CO2? If so I'm not real sure. I thought about that but others were using it for growing so I figured it would be alright. Since you are familiar with the Yeast CO2 method, have you seen much improvement over NOT Using it Vs. Using it?

KushMaster85 - Your grow looks awesome! I was searching for others with spaces about this size so I am glad you stopped by! I will be watching yours also, very curious to see how much you get. I started with 1 70w for about a week until I seen heat was not an issue, then I got another.. then the CFL's were added. Heat has not been a problem at all, actually it gets too cool in there sometimes. You could probably up the watter to either two 150w or a 250w with decent ventilation and be fine. I sort of wish I would have gone that route before I spent the money on the 70 watters but I was worried about the small space and the heat. Either way your doing a hell of a job, I'm jealous, keep up the good work man.

On to my Air pump Problem. My high ass forgot to put the little water stopper in the Air line to prevent water from running down your tube when you power off your cab or whatever. Well, it must have ran down the tube or something when I had it off. I woke up this morning and the pump wasn't putting any bubbles out. Sucked, so I hooked a small little spare up on one of the lines to hold me over until I got back later today. I bought a 60 gallon Whisper air pump (I think like $17 bucks and the Pet store) and a couple Flexible air tubes that disperse the air bubbles evenly. Those piece of shit 12" Air stones from Wally-World blow. They are so light and hard to keep down and they don't put out nearly as much good big clean bubbles as these two Flex Air Tubes do. IMO, glad I spent the $12 bucks on both the tubes. 
I added 1 Gallon of clean water to my Res tank also. I noticed small Nute burns on the tips so the Gallon of Fresh Water should help that. I can't wait for my PPM Meter to get here so I can get this all measured out perfectly. I will do the Res change Probably at the end of the week unless my plants still show signs of Nute burn. I`ll add more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 20, 2008)

Teitliest - Oops- just read your post over again... Yea, No not PURE Co2.. I wish... a little too steep for my budget at the moment.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 20, 2008)

Alright I was thinking and smoking... lol. I was reading through some AeroPonic stuff and started thinking about my ultra sonic Humidifier i bought at Wally. Could you mix up a batch of some Nute's and fill your Humidifier Tank up? Get your Humidity level at 65% filled with Nutes in the air... Has anyone ever tried this and did it help at all? 
Another thought on this same subject is... My Humidifier has a 2" "blow hole" and I have already hooked some PVC up to it just to see... I was able to AIM the mist in any direction by routing the PVC. My thought is in a DWC system or any Hydro system you could Run the PVC pipe from your Humidifier inside your Grow Tub and aim it right at Roots or your pot hanging there.. You could crank up the Humidifier and really saturate the shit out of your roots.. again, wondering if anyone has done this or tried it?


----------



## xbravoz (Jan 20, 2008)

you mentioned the 70 watt hps....are they screwed into regular light sockets...no balast???


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 20, 2008)

xbravoz said:


> you mentioned the 70 watt hps....are they screwed into regular light sockets...no balast???


Nah. You buy the security lights... its the same light you see above a lot of people's garage's, you can find them at Lowes, Menards, Home Depot, Ace... just about any hardware store sells them. They also sell them in Metal Halide and Mercury Vapor. If you look in the pics, the top electrical drawer, the two white circles you see are the "ballasts". I just cut two circular shaped holes (about 4 inches wider than the area the bulb would occupy) through the top shelf so the bulbs stick through, Keeping the heat up top. They usually sell them in 70w and 150w. I think Home Depot sells the 50watter in HPS. The 70w ran me about $50 each at Lowes.. the 150w was $100 at Lowes but too big to fit two in my setup.


----------



## xbravoz (Jan 21, 2008)

nice little stealth grow....since i been reading this forum I keep looking at things in my place thinkin....yea i could fit a couple plants in there...yep, i could fit one in there...like a kid in a candy store


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 21, 2008)

xbravoz said:


> nice little stealth grow....since i been reading this forum I keep looking at things in my place thinkin....yea i could fit a couple plants in there...yep, i could fit one in there...like a kid in a candy store


Thanks, I`ll post some more pictures of the plants tonight. lol, I hear you bout the candy shop thing, as soon as I started this dresser I spotted my little night stand I was thinking about turning into a Veg Cab and leave the dresser for flowering. I feel like I am obsessed with this shit now, I just want to keep adding and adding... Just hope to get some fresh quality smoke in the end and still be able to have people over without any apparent op going down.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 21, 2008)

*VEG - DAY 12
*
Personally, I like looking at pictures, progress pictures. So bare with me but I will probably post pics a few days apart throughout the journal.

Here are a few pics of the plants today.
















A few a little closer up...
















Here is what I THINK is the start of Nute burn. After I noticed this, I added 1 Gal Fresh R/O water to the Res and brought water level back bottom of pots. All new Growth seems to be perfectly fine with no signs of burn anywhere else. In the pic you can see the TIPS on the bottom and jagged's a little yellow/brownish. Barely anything at all.






Like I said, first time I have really done a grow, first time I have ever attempted hydro. I think the roots are amazing. Here are a couple pictures of the Roots in 5 1/2" dia. pots after 12 Days of Veg and soil-to-hydro transplant around day 3. Amazing at how small the plant is yet the roots are so long.











And to finish this post up, here are a couple of random pics I took while I was taking the others. 
The first pic is the bubbles inside my res tank. The 2" Dia. PVC elbow is in there to keep my Air lines weighted down and in the position I have them.
The Second pic is when I had the Res Tank/Plants out for a minutes with a drawer popped off. You can see the "Misty" Humid air floating out. Try to keep it around 60% but sometimes it drops as low as 40%. It really depends on how warm my room is. The hotter my room is, The higher I can crank up the Humidifier without condensation build-up. It also helps regulate Temp quite a bit. The cooler it is, the less power I give the Humidifier. This makes the Temp's raise but cuts back on Humidity. With the Humidifier alone - I can make my temps Vary I would say 5-10 degrees.











Anyone has anything to say, Say it.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Jan 22, 2008)

Those plants are looking good. I really think I could fit the 250HPS in the space I have but I must stay under 200w total so that leaves me with about 185w for lights, I will be adding the second light soon. This is only my second grow so I hope it goes well. So far I have had several problems with nute deff and mites. Always something new every round. Keep up the good work you will be growing trees in no time.

KM


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are amazing pictures man. I'm also very interested in your grow! 

I will be following you to completion!


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 22, 2008)

KushMaster85 said:


> Those plants are looking good. I really think I could fit the 250HPS in the space I have but I must stay under 200w total so that leaves me with about 185w for lights, I will be adding the second light soon. This is only my second grow so I hope it goes well. So far I have had several problems with nute deff and mites. Always something new every round. Keep up the good work you will be growing trees in no time.
> 
> KM


I'm trying, lol... seems like I am constantly either doing something with the Cab to help them or checkin up on them. Your first grow I was very impressed with, 40g with 1 plant and for how small that bitch was.. very nice. Must have been a lot of training, looked all tidy n clean lol. Are your 70watters the same as mine? You should post a pic of your setup- I would like to see how you mounted yours and just how your setup is... 
If your having probs with Nute deficiencies this chart may help. You might already have it or something like it but it has helped me so far and if not help you too.. maybe someone else roaming around this thread.

pH Nutrient Uptake Chart for marijuana






Also, the Link I am about to post you may already have or atleast something similar but.... I`ll post anyways. This link will explain each Nutrient deficiency and show pictures of each. Coupled with this chart, you should be able to diagnose/correct any problems.

Marijuana Plant Abuse



titleistbudz said:


> Those are amazing pictures man. I'm also very interested in your grow!
> 
> I will be following you to completion!


Thanks man- One reason I am interested in how your plants react to the MH is because I am thinking about setting my small nightstand up as the veg cabby and was thinking of throwing a 70w MH bulb up in it. I have used Mercury Vapor before but in my opinion the plants stretched a little more. From what I heard the MH helps keep them small n bushy.

*Day 13 - *pH 5.7 - 235 ppm - Temp 75 - RH 40%
Plants are still doing good. I got my PPM meter today in the mail so I will be updating in the format above from now on. I took the reading of the PPM and my nutes were at 180 ppm. Because of the burns from a few days ago, I am a little worried to add too much even though 180 is a little low. I want to get it up to 400 ppm within the next few days. If there are no Nute burns tomorrow when I get home, I will up it too 300 ppm. By Friday, I should be at 400 ppm for sure. I will let that run for a couple days before I increase again with a res change. More Pics Tomorow.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Sounds like you got it planed out. My lighting setup is not the best. The light is hung in a vertical fasion wich does not distrubute light as well as a horizontal mounted light would. The light set up is deffinatly something that I am working on. When I add the other 70w light then I will make sure they are horizontal. I will post a pic when I have a chance of the reflector I am currently using. Here is what it looked like at day 54. I keep the light about 2-3 inches from the tops of the plants.*

*




*


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 23, 2008)

KushMaster85 said:


> *Sounds like you got it planed out. My lighting setup is not the best. The light is hung in a vertical fasion wich does not distrubute light as well as a horizontal mounted light would. The light set up is deffinatly something that I am working on. When I add the other 70w light then I will make sure they are horizontal. I will post a pic when I have a chance of the reflector I am currently using. Here is what it looked like at day 54. I keep the light about 2-3 inches from the tops of the plants.*


Man, thats a nice little reflector you got. lol you spot weld that together? Looks about perfect for your space. The CFL's are probably fine on the side like that, get the lower branches a peek of light. I may end up adding a something on the sides like that because once they start getting bigger in this small space I don't think much, if any, light will get to the lower branches. Would be tight if you could mount a couple CFL's in that reflector too. 2" - 3" is about what I have been keeping mine at. I did have them about 6" away and moving them closer like that helped a lot. I`ll be checking your grow to see when you get your other 70w installed.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 23, 2008)

*Day 14 - *pH 5.8 - 300 ppm - Temp 80 - RH 60%
I got home today and didn't see any signs of burns. SO, I upped the nutes to 300 ppm. I didn't have to add any pH Up/Down because it has been right about 5.8 all day. I added a reflector to the cab also. Tomorrow or Friday I will be buying the Mylar and might have everything wrapped up by next pic post.

Here are 4 pics, 1 each of every plant. You can def. see there are two doing a lot better. On the first pic you can see the small Nute Burn from when I didn't have my PPM meter yet.





















Here are a couple pics showing the roots of two of the bigger plants.











Here is a pic of all 4. You can see the ones on the left are bigger for some reason... odd.






300 ppm, exact.






And for a couple random pics I took.











AND for anyone who has a small grow cab and a Hobby Lobby near you, you may want to check this out. Its reflective "Mylar" laminated to a thin cardboard that is extremely flat and flexible. I bought one to take some measurements and I ended up turning it into my reflector. In the picture above, up by the light you can see part of it. It helps shield some of the light from box when I have it open too. The sheets are pretty decent size, poster board, and they only charged me .70 some cents... Cheaper route of "Mylar" than buying it by the 25' roll for a small grow cab. You can find it over by the Poster Boards.


----------



## dewinitbig (Jan 24, 2008)

sick grow man im gonna be checking this a lot keep it up


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 24, 2008)

dewinitbig said:


> sick grow man im gonna be checking this a lot keep it up


Thanks.

*Day 14 - *pH 5.8 - 308 ppm - Temp 72 - RH 55%
I got home today and took a ppm reading. 308 ppm. So instead of increasing the Nutes today, I am going to play it safe and wait until tomorrow. It could be fluctuation but if the ppm raised then that could mean the plant is using more water than it is Nutrients. Which means that it could be close to Nute burn. No visual signs yet.
I also went and got a 4' wide x 25' long - 2mil thick roll of Mylar today after work. I am burned out (literally) so I don't really feel like staying up covering everything tonight. I'll cover it all tomorrow and post pictures with the normal 2 day post. Secondary growth is starting also, look for pics late tomorrow night.
Also purchased me some 3" Dia. net pots and some Rockwool Cubes for when I clone and setup my Veg Cab.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad you caught that nute burn early bro.

Everything looks good, and I think I'm going to go buy some of that reflective poster board. Thats perfect for what I need.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jan 25, 2008)

beautiful m8


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 25, 2008)

superskunkxnl said:


> beautiful m8


Thanks man.

*Day 15 - *pH 6.5 - 290 ppm - Temp 74 - RH 50%
Alright, so I did it. The Mylar is up and looking nice. That shit is like a mirror. Fortunately, I am baked. Unfortunately, I feel too lazy after doing that for a few hours to post pics tonight. I will post plant pics tomorrow morning/afternoon when I wake up. I will also include a few pics I took of the Mylar/inside of cabby. I think it makes it look pretty clean. Also, as you can see- My PPM went down from 308. I will take that as my sign that the plants ARE using the Nutes more than the water. A sure sign its safe to raise Nutes. Since I am too lazy to post pics, I am also being too lazy to change the Res. Water tonight. lol- been a long day... I am going to change that in the morning/afternoon also. It will be a fresh batch of distilled water (70ppm to start) with 400ppm of Nutes in the end, pH'd to 5.8.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

hmm i like this thread .. ill watch it


----------



## doctorRobert (Jan 26, 2008)

how do you post threads??!!!!!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

you go the forum u want to post in (i.e. grow journals , hyrdroponics setups .. w/e) then a button on the top right u shud see it post thread.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice set up, stealthy as hell and it looks like your grow is going well. Good job and best of luck, ill be watching.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Robbie

*Day 16 - *pH 5.8 - 430 ppm - Temp 80 - RH 57%
Alright, I kind of messed up. I got to thinking, when I was upping the nutes this last week- I was just adding the same amount of each, Micro, Gro, and Bloom. When really I didn't want to add as much Bloom or Micro. The plants are still doing fine but either I am too worried or my babies seem a little stressed. I changed the Res. Tank today and here is what I added per Gal. to get 430ppm with distilled water that started with 3ppm.
4 mL - FloraMicro
7 mL - FloraGro
2 mL - FloraBloom
I either expect to see my babies light up with Nute burn or take off. Hopefully the ladder. The Mylar seems to be making things a LOT more brighter in there. Here are some pics.

The two in the second picture I noticed were droopy. I looking in my Res. Tank and for some reason my air line on that side wasn't putting air out.. I took it all apart and put it all back together and it worked fine. I also had a small prob with the CO2 thing.. lol Musta mixed too strong of a batch and it came up the line and squirted the two in the second pic. This happened the other day and they seem to be taking it rough but I think they will be alright.











Here are a couple pictures of the secondary growth.











Here is a root shot at Day 16.






Here are a few last random pics. This should give you a good idea of how much the Mylar helps reflect. 
















More pics in a couple days. Hopefully the new Nutes aren't too much! I post back tomorrow on a update.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

not bad .. but y do ur babies look so sad?... heat? .. bugs? ... nuets burn? .. what? .. roots look nice and white and long for a lil over 2 weeks .. but all in all good


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 26, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> not bad .. but y do ur babies look so sad?... heat? .. bugs? ... nuets burn? .. what? .. roots look nice and white and long for a lil over 2 weeks .. but all in all good


The two on the left, the ones doing better, didn't get hit with the yeast/sugar mix... I think that has a little bit to do with why the two on the right look sad. They look better than what they did earlier so I think they are recovering. The two on the Left are doing alright... The angle of that picture sucks and makes them look a little funky. Also like i said the one pump line was like not working for a day... not sure why I unhooked it all and hooked it back up and it worked fine.. Thats when I started to notice the droopiness, I figured it was sort of a symptom like over watering or something because not enough oxygen to the roots. Maybe I'm wrong but we`ll see how they do in the next couple days.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 26, 2008)

They will sprucen up dont worry .


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 27, 2008)

yea ...but i love growing in bubbleponics .. dont u? .. its awesome .. and i love the root shots and being able to just lift up the lid and see the roots .. its pretty sweet haha


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 27, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> They will sprucen up dont worry .


Yea, they are already starting to look a little more alive. I think they are diggin the new Nute mix. Hopefully... Bout time you got that MH up and running! 



skunkman98536 said:


> yea ...but i love growing in bubbleponics .. dont u? .. its awesome .. and i love the root shots and being able to just lift up the lid and see the roots .. its pretty sweet haha


This is my first time using hydro and I must say, I won't go any other way. I feel like I have precise control over everything. I think it's a little more work than soil but it makes me feel more involved.

*Day 17 - *pH 5.6 - 435 ppm - Temp 77 - RH 61%
The new Res Change seems to be helping. No Signs of Nute Burns or anything yet. The new growth is looking nice and green and seems to be coming in fast. The Secondary growth is really taking off too. The best part is when I put my nose right up by them... the smell they are starting to get.. nice. I think all of the plants are different, diff. growth patterns, diff. smell, diff. look. Will be interesting to smoke whichever turn out to be females. 
ALMOST FORGOT, I also went and bought another Air Pump today. That is now 2 - 60-80 gallon Whisper Air Pumps hooked up to 2 - Flex Tube things. Alot more bubbles in there so that should help. I felt the bubbles were weaker on one side so I figured I would even that out by hooking each tube up to its own Air Pump. Should be some more Pics tomorrow night.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

Love the stealth of this grow. And that's shitty about the yeast burning them. HAHA your plants have yeast infections! Vagistat, STAT!


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 28, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Love the stealth of this grow. And that's shitty about the yeast burning them. HAHA your plants have yeast infections! Vagistat, STAT!


Lol Sublime. I don't know if the mixture did anything or not to them but the one that got hit the worst is looking a lot better but still way behind the others.

*Day 18 - *pH 5.8 - *420* ppm  - Temp 77 - RH 57
Alright, My babies are looking good. They seem to be enjoying the nute mixture and everything seems to be staying right on track. Hopefully it stays this way. What do you guys think about Topping or FIM? The two bigger ones are growing a lot faster and I was thinking of doing something like that to them and then when the other two catch up just turning them straight to flower instead of top or fimming. Let me know what you guys think about this.. I have never tried it before but looks interesting.
Also the ones that were looking a little more sad I think have perked up a little.

On with the Pictures!
First of all, I took a picture for proof. Seems like a good Ratio 






A Pic of each. The pic of the biggest plant is sort of a closer pic.. I will take one a little further out to show the size next time. Second pic/plant has the strongest smell already.


















The overhead of them all.






Check out the secondary growth. The one in the bottom left corner in the pic above I BET is going to be a bushy one..


















And for these damn roots. Things have to be about 2 feet dangling beneath the pot. The one is finally starting to root outside the 5 1/2 pot a little.. should start to pick up soon I think.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

Roots look very healthy. And I would definitely top them to bush em out a bit.


----------



## boricuaboi (Jan 28, 2008)

Cool setup it kinda looks like my setup that i have in my closet!!


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 28, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> Cool setup it kinda looks like my setup that i have in my closet!!


Thanks man, Post a pic of it.. Always cool checkin a similar setup.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 28, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Roots look very healthy. And I would definitely top them to bush em out a bit.


Thats what I was thinking about. They say around the 4th or 5th node and mine has the 5th about half way out right now. Maybe I`ll chop the 6th?


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah I try to wait til the 6th. But I've topped at the 3rd when I was a youngin growing under my bed.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 28, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Yeah I try to wait til the 6th. But I've topped at the 3rd when I was a youngin growing under my bed.


Nice, sounds like a plan. Thanks for the advice man.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

No problem. It's just fun knowing how you can totally manipulate your plants into doing basically whatever you want.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking good man. The roots on there are out of this world!!! Make sure you have enough space if you're going to top. 

I don't plan on doing it I don't think because theres 10 plants growing and I don't want an issue with space.


I can't believe how good these look.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking Good Oscar. Keep Us Posted On The Progress. Keep Doing What Your Doing And Those Plants Will Do Fine.

Km


----------



## raeman1990 (Jan 29, 2008)

hey in the earlier pics of your plants, they looked like they stretched a good amount, mak sure they are as close as possible with out burning them


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 29, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> hey in the earlier pics of your plants, they looked like they stretched a good amount, mak sure they are as close as possible with out burning them


In the first pic of the lil seedlings were a little stretched. At the time I only had 1 - 70w hps light. I JUST got done measuring them and the two biggest were only 4 inches tall, the other 3.5 and the other was about 3. Right now I am keeping them about 1"-2" below CFL's and about 2"-3" below HPS. I didn't really think they were stretching that much since I have transplanted to Hydro.

*Day 19 - *pH 5.8 - *405 *ppm - Temp 75 - RH 55
Still looking good. I can see on earlier growth the damage I did with my mess up on the nutes. The plants seem to keep getting bigger n bigger though. I hope the bottom left one turns out to be female.. she has little white crystals or something all over her leaves and she smells incredible. 
So, I got to thinking that with two pumps at the size I have.. I should be getting more air bubbles. So i bought a 4" test air stone.. The real skinny light blue ones that have suction cups on it you find at Pet stores. Damn, that thing puts out some bubbles! I am going to go buy two of the 12" long ones tomorrow, Bubbles should get crazy in there. Might have to take it back down to one pump because of too much splashing.. we`ll see. More pics tomorrow- They've grown more!


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright- let me just say, FUCK. I went to top two of my plants, blazed as hell. Bad idea, should have been straight before I did that. I parted my babies wings and slipped a nail clipper in there. Took a snip and noticed I got it... but I also got one of the branches I didn't want to. I cut into it about half way, I mean it will still be fine but that one branch might die. It was a single main branch on the 5th node about 3/8" from stem. I propped the branch up to close the wound a little, doubt it will help but I figured I would just let it go and see if it heals. Other than that the topping/fim (should be FuckIReallyMissed) went well. Anyways, valuable lesson learned today. Don't get hella blazed before you take anything sharp near your plants.


----------



## marcnh (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm sure everything will be fine - no sense in beating yourself up over it. Nice setup and the best of luck.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 30, 2008)

marcnh said:


> I'm sure everything will be fine - no sense in beating yourself up over it. Nice setup and the best of luck.


Good point. The plants seems to be living with it fine. Thanks for stopping by and saying something.

*Day 20 - *pH 6.5 - 371 ppm - Temp 75 - RH 52%
The plants still seem to be doing fine. No Crazy growth since I topped plants last night. I took a bunch of pics to show how much secondary growth is going on. Since the PPM have dropped almost 100ppm I upped it back up to 410 ppm. If they drink any faster I will up the nutes. Here is all the pics- let me know what you think. ALMOST forgot. Last night I also added two small fans that don't take up grow room. I am pretty sure I can keep temps down EASILY in the summer with these in there. Forgot to mention, after noticing pH rose to 6.5, I adjusted back to 5.8.

First off, let me show you the pics of the fans I added. These I ripped out of a Dual window fan. These work perfect and plug straight into wall. I cut and re-wired everything to suite my needs- Very good air flow and being so close to the lights it keeps it real cool in there when needed.


















The classic overview then a pic of each- for some reason the overview just does not do them justice in this pic. Also, I must admit, this system would work better if growing only 1 strain. I can't adjust my Nutes for the ones wanting more or the ones wanting less.






















Here is a nice side view with a lighter to show height comparison.






These 3 pics are of the same plant- this one is growing nice. Threw in a pic of it Topped.














This plant here, the one I cut into when I was topping... has incredible undergrowth it seems like. Maybe its just me- I kinda like the looks of it though.. Hoping for a female on this one.














Root Pics- In the second pic I turned off the lights so you can see just how long these things are.










Check out the difference these air stones make. The First pic is how it was, the last pic is how it is now.










Well, thats about it for now. I`ll post another pic update in a couple days. What ya guys think so far?


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 30, 2008)

That fan looks badass! The roots are looking superb now as well. And don't worry about the topping mishap. Unless you completely severred it, there's a very good chance it will heal.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 30, 2008)

Man I love this setup. These things are growing fast under your setup. They look good man. I enjoy reading your updates!


----------



## KushMaster85 (Jan 30, 2008)

I to would not worry about cutting the branch. I have one plant that I snapped one of the braches to the point it was hanging from a small piece of meat all I did was tape it for a few days so that is stood on its own and it has grown great ever since!! Those plants are looking good by the way!

KM


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 30, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> That fan looks badass! The roots are looking superb now as well. And don't worry about the topping mishap. Unless you completely severred it, there's a very good chance it will heal.


Haha, ya- I was real excited too see that fan laying in my basement. Got even more excited when those two fans popped out as easy as they did. Its kind of crazy- I figured today I would see a dead branch/leaf. Instead I seen the same green leaf with the same healthy looking branch... except with a battle wound. 



titleistbudz said:


> Man I love this setup. These things are growing fast under your setup. They look good man. I enjoy reading your updates!


I was hoping someone else would enjoy checking this out. It feels like my only way to fill my new obsession. Love this shit! Just want to keep doing more and more... Then when I'm done- I get on here to post 20 pics in 1 post and check the other grows cause I can't stop fucking thinking about it. lol- hopefully you all like the pics.. it takes a few to upload. lol, my setup- never know what i'm gonna do next... A thermostat and timer is my next gadgets to add, will take a little re-wiring, trying to do a little at a time.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 30, 2008)

KushMaster85 said:


> I to would not worry about cutting the branch. I have one plant that I snapped one of the braches to the point it was hanging from a small piece of meat all I did was tape it for a few days so that is stood on its own and it has grown great ever since!! Those plants are looking good by the way!
> 
> KM


Thanks for the reassurance. That is crazy how they recover from stuff like that... I thought for sure after I did it, My baby would be 1 limb short.

On another note that I think is funny... lol it seems easy to point out the few who seem obsessed as I am with this whole growing thing. Amazing at how fast you guys respond to the picture updates- always seems to crack me up... I look forward to hearing the comments. I`ll keep you all posted.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 30, 2008)

haha you're just like me. It's a new hobby/obsession. Theres more to it then just growing a plant. Gardening is extremely relaxing.

Keep posting man, I love reading!!


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 30, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> haha you're just like me. It's a new hobby/obsession. Theres more to it then just growing a plant. Gardening is extremely relaxing.
> 
> Keep posting man, I love reading!!


Right on man. Your right on gardening being relaxing... Especially when you know all you put into it will pay off in the end. A few people in my Family were big into gardening but I thought I would never enjoy it. Still don't think I would grow a bunch of Veggies or some shit. I can't wait till these start budding up tho.. I am going to waste so much time just chilling by the cab.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 31, 2008)

*Day 21 - *pH 6.2 - *450* ppm - Temp 73 - RH 58%
Its late and not a whole lot to report. I brought the pH back to 5.8. The plants are def. looking bigger. I will probably start flowering this weekend after seeing how fast they start growing. We'll see on that though. I had to move the plants down a few inches because they grew into the lights and one of the leaves grew right into the fan and got her top pruned. What I think I really did when I topped those two plants was FIM'd one and Topped the other. Thats alright though because it will be good comparison to each other. There is 1 Topped, 1 FIM'd, 1 Normal bushy one and 1 tall slow ass growing plant. Thats IF they are female. Hopefully pic updates tomorrow.

forgot to say, the PPM dropped about 70 ppm from what it was yesterday so I added a little bit of gro and micro to the res to bump to 450. I will let it ride here until I switch it over to 12/12 then Up it a little more with a res change so I know I have a balanced n-p-k.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 1, 2008)

*Day 22 - *pH 5.8 - *434* ppm - Temp 74 - RH 62%
Plants are still lookin good to me. If I find the time this w/e I am going to rewire the lights and fan to be on timer running 12/12. The plants are doing really well and are starting to develop a flat canopy look. The PPM went down a little bit stayed pretty close to what it was yesterday, which is good. I will have more detailed pics once I start the flowering cycle... hopefully by Sunday.

Start with the Top View's of each plant.



















A couple angled views










A couple closer up pictures to show how bushy these things are.














And for a couple root shots..As you can see in the second picture the roots are finally starting to drop.










Not as big of an update tonight but its late and im tired. Sunday if I am ready.. I will post a lot more pics.. good pics. I did not have to adjust anything today as pH, PPM, and temp were all fine.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 1, 2008)

Check out this 6 day comparison starting from day 16.
First pic is from* 6* days ago, Second from *4* days ago, Third from *2* Days ago, and the last one from *today*. Crazy how much goes on in 2 days.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm absolutely loving these man.

Looking awesome, I love this grow, these plants, and your journal.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 2, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> I'm absolutely loving these man.
> 
> Looking awesome, I love this grow, these plants, and your journal.


Thanks man. Trying to keep up with it. Its cool to go back and check out how fast/much they have grown. Keep checking back. 

*Day 23 - *pH 6.0 - *315* ppm - Temp 81 - RH 71%
I wasn't going to do much today until I took a 'smoke' break to go up and stare for a few. Got to thinking.. I should probably start training these for the space there in... Thats what I did. Took a cheap $4 hot glue gun and glued some copper woven/semi-flexible wire to the tote lid around the pot. Then just wrapped the wire around the stems and bent the wire to move the branches where I wanted. I only did this to the two bigger ones as the others did not need it yet. The PPM has went down over 100 PPM in 1 night! My Water level has significantly dropped also. Seems the plants are really starting to drink up. So I got a wild hair up my ass and decided to mix up a gallon of some good ole healthy nutes marked up at 680 ppm. I am going to do a complete res change tomorrow but I was curious to see how much they would drink up. After adding that to the Res tank my PPM were about *550* PPM. I also decided to take that time and re-wire my lights to be on a timer. I actually just re-wired all of my lights to one single wall plugin cut off one of my Air pumps that took a shit. I plug the timer into the power strip when I Need 12/12 then just plug the lights right in to the timer, otherwise just plug the lights right into the power strip for 24/0. I will be building the Veg cab soon, I want to get some Clones off the females but I have to know there females first so I got a little time. I'm not sure if I already mentioned this but I think I will start flowering tomorrow sometime and also do a complete res change with Nutes mixed up for the long stretch there about to enter, then another when Flowering actually starts. Check back, tomorrow will be last pics of plants under 24/0.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, also added some Fan guards I made out of some left over 5" dia. net pots. My leaves kept wanted to grow up into the fan to get chopped.


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 2, 2008)

Growing like weeds! And they are really guzzling that nute mix.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 2, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Growing like weeds! And they are really guzzling that nute mix.


Lol, yeah they are. Funny I was just looking at the pics I posted the last time of the plants and just from remembering what they looked like a few minutes ago.. they are a lot bigger than those pictures so I guess see where the Nutes are going.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 3, 2008)

nice dude .. u love ur bubbleponics dont u  haha

i kno i love mine so much im making another! haha .. i alreadty have the extra air stone/aurpump and water pump and hyrdroton .. i just need not pots that sit haha figures someting that cost .27centsx8 is holding me back lol


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks good man.

You're going to have to give me a DIY on a bubbleponics setup (homemade with those big Tupperware containers) once my soil grow is nearing completion!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

nice grow man can't wait to see the end results


----------



## mokety (Feb 3, 2008)

great idea i was just thinking about the same thing now i know where to learn how to set up my dresser veg room as and addition to my closet which soon i gonna use for flower only !!! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 3, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> nice dude .. u love ur bubbleponics dont u  haha
> 
> i kno i love mine so much im making another! haha .. i alreadty have the extra air stone/aurpump and water pump and hyrdroton .. i just need not pots that sit haha figures someting that cost .27centsx8 is holding me back lol


Hell ya man! I never imaged it like this. I will never try anything else. Good luck with your second.



titleistbudz said:


> Looks good man.
> 
> You're going to have to give me a DIY on a bubbleponics setup (homemade with those big Tupperware containers) once my soil grow is nearing completion!


Any day man, just let me know. This is honestly my first real grow and first ever hydro attempt so I don't know how much help I can be but I would be more than happy to share all the knowledge i have researched. I couldn't even Imagen what some of these would do under your lights. Like the dude said above.. I love this shit- even if you like soil- I would say at LEAST set up a small one and start a plant it... get a feel for it.. I bet you'll like it. Also one thing that I found cool and somehow overlooked when researching is that... the bubbles not only provide the roots with plenty of oxygen but also when the bubbles pop at the top of the water they spray your medium/roots/net pots with fine drops of water. I felt stupid after I didn't think about that before I had it hooked up.



[email protected] said:


> nice grow man can't wait to see the end results


Thanks man. Haha, me either!



mokety said:


> great idea i was just thinking about the same thing now i know where to learn how to set up my dresser veg room as and addition to my closet which soon i gonna use for flower only !!! Keep up the great work!!!


Yea, this would be a perfect Veg room with a little bigger (closet size) Flower chamber. In my case- I may end up just building a big entertainment stand with a TV in the middle and two Cabs on each side (Veg & Flower) with a small clone chamber in the middle that the TV would sit on. Probably wont be for a little while but I plan on doing it up. Start a journal man and let me know when you get it going. Good luck.


----------



## mokety (Feb 3, 2008)

> Yea, this would be a perfect Veg room with a little bigger (closet size) Flower chamber. In my case- I may end up just building a big entertainment stand with a TV in the middle and two Cabs on each side (Veg & Flower) with a small clone chamber in the middle that the TV would sit on. Probably wont be for a little while but I plan on doing it up. Start a journal man and let me know when you get it going. Good luck.


Awesome idea...i guess in about 1-2 weeks i gonna start my journal. Good luck to you too!


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 3, 2008)

*Day 24 - *pH 5.3 - *423* ppm - Temp 76 - RH 58%
Plans didn't go how I wanted. Ended up watching the super bowl.. thats right.. Giants- Since I am a big Payton fan- I thought it was nice to see his lil bro stop the Pats and win the bowl. With that said- I WILL be turning the chamber on to 12/12 tomorrow night. I didn't end up going to the store to get more water... So I`ll take care of that tomorrow on my way home from work. As for the pictures- this WILL be the last pics of plants under 24/24. I took a lot to get a good idea of how much these plants change during flowering. Here we go.

I'll start with my DIY Carbon filter. At Lowe's, in their roofing section you can buy 3" Dia. "steel net" Chimney tops that coincidentally fit my setup perfect. I wrapped it with Carbon Filter and Zip Tied off. The second and third pics are the Fan guards I installed for both fans. Had a prob with the leaves growing into the fans- this should stop it and make use of those 2 extra 5 1/2" net pots I had lol.














Here is a top/angle view of the kids and one pic of each.






















Here is a couple height measurements of my biggest two plants to give me a good idea of what they were before I started flowering. Small but bushy, just how I was hoping.










These two close ups are of the plant in the bottom left picture of top/angled view. This thing is SOO damn bushy I can barely see underneath its canopy. The nodes are so close. I tried opening it up a little by tying down some of the bigger branches. First pic is a little further out to give you a good idea of size, second pic is close up to see for real. This plant is only 4" tall.










These two pics are the under growth of the biggest plant- only 7" tall.










A Couple root shots 24 Days in.










Last two pics. First one is a clearer image of the plants back in there home. The second is just as I closed the top drawer for their last 24/0 night, for real.










That should give a good idea of where I am at before Flowering starts. I am hoping these don't get much bigger than 21-22", What you guys think?


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 3, 2008)

And for the people who thought the last *6 day* comparison was cool- here the *8 day* comparison! lol... For those too lazy to flip back a page... First pic is of 8 days ago, second 6 days ago, third 4 days ago, fourth 2 days ago, fifth was today.


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice little monsters you got there!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2008)

that 8 day comparison just amazies me . How do I change my username?


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 4, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Nice little monsters you got there!


Thanks man. I should be switching over to 12/12 tonight.



[email protected] said:


> that 8 day comparison just amazies me . How do I change my username?


Yea, I like the side-by-side comparisons. Seems like once those roots hit the water it just took off! Can't help ya with your name. I would say you might have to re-sign up with a different name. Maybe not- might want to check in the help section.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 4, 2008)

*Day 25 - *pH 6 - *340* ppm - Temp 74 - RH 55%
The plants are still doing good. Today I LST'd a little more and got the 7" plant down to about 5 1/2" with a nice flat canopy. I also re-adjusted the LST strings on the 4.5" tall plant. I ALSO LST'd the third biggest one to be only about 3" high off the lid and with a nice flat canopy also. I figured I would try and give myself as much room as I could for the flowering. Goal is to keep them below 22". Once I know that I have all females (next grow) and how tall these get, I will let VEG longer. I also Changed the Res water for the transition to flowering. 

I loaded each gallon with the following:
*5* mL Micro
*9* mL Gro
*5* mL Bloom

I will give this about 1 week OR until the plants drink the water before I do another change-out to give them Nutes geared a little more towards flowering. Hopefully I know the sex by the end of the week. The plants will see their first dark period around 3:30am in the morning. That way by the time I get home from work the lights are on. So for this grow I let them Veg for 25 days, period.
Flowering begins on Day 26!


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 5, 2008)

*Day 26 - *pH 14 - *540* ppm - Temp ?? - RH ??
*Flowering* - Day 2
WOW! Shit hit the fan on the first night of flowering. This is how it went. I set everything up last night hooked up to the timer. Later I smelt a funny smell but didn't notice anything wrong in the cab. This morning the lights were off so I thought everything was fine. Guess I was wrong. I was waiting for the lights to come on at 4:30 and when they did I popped the top drawer off to find that both CFL's were burned out and the inside of my cab was DRENCHED! Guess when it rains it really does pour. I GUESS i must have set the humidifier too high and shit must have gotten to 100% RH. Kind of sucks because now I have to use just the two 70 watters until I get paid (thursday). They should be fine for the time being. ALSO in the down pour my Temp and Humidity gauge took a dump. Damn, hope the rest of the flowering goes better than the first day.
As far as the plants.. they look healthy and bushy. For some reason my PH was off the charts! All the "rain" water must have affected this somehow. My PH had to been 14.. I had to add 5 mL of PH Down to my Res to drop it back to somewhere around 6. I will check again later tonight to be sure it is dialed in just right. I was going to take pictures tonight but now I dont feel like it. I`ll try and take them tomorrow. Until thursday the Humidifer if ran at all will be ran lightly. Also all of my LST came undone because of the humidity getting out of control and poppin the glue off. I have another idea that I might try tonight. Bah- check back tomorrow. Hopefully have some good news.

the subject line of this post should say Day 26.. wont let me edit.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 5, 2008)

I am positive they will be okay. That's actually kind of funny about the humidity. Maybe you should set it up to work on a timer?

Hope all is well.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 6, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> I am positive they will be okay. That's actually kind of funny about the humidity. Maybe you should set it up to work on a timer?
> 
> Hope all is well.


lol, it is funny but sucks it burnt my CFL's out. Oh well- I`ll be getting more tomorrow. I am going to move the Humidifier out of the cab soon and just set it up by the air intake outside the cab so the plants have more room to grow.

*Day 27 - *pH 5.6 - *740* ppm - Temp ?? - RH ??
*Flowering* - Day 3
Everything seems to be going good in the cab. I had to dump ALOT of ph Down in my res again. It has to be the water from the Humidifier. I finally got it dialed in after I would say 6 mL of ph Down. PPM Raised a lot due to all the pH Down. Can't wait to change this res tank. I will be getting 2 more CFL's tomorrow to replace the ones that burnt out in the rain. Surprisingly enough plants are hangin with me through this shit. Here are some pics.

So this is what I used to tie my branches down. I found it back in the Craft section at Wally. It was like 3.48 or something but works well.






Here is a top view followed by 1 pic of each plant.






















Here is a pic of a Top View with a pop can to show size. The other two pics are of the biggest plant, one with a pop can next to it and the other just a "under the canopy" look of the same plant.














Next 3 pics are of the plant in the bottom left corner of the top views. I just started a little further away and moved in till I got a decent look under the canopy.. hard because this thing is so damn bushy. I actually want this one to stretch some.














And for the root shot.. I just lifted the lid to the res tank and snapped a pic.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 6, 2008)

I just looked again at the plants. In the Top View pics of these plants I am 95% sure the one in the bottom right is a Male. The biggest one, the top left plant, I am 75% sure is Female. The smallest I am leaning towards male but I can't really tell at all. The Bottom left plant I can't find and sign of pre-flowers yet.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 6, 2008)

Looking good man. You did a nice job tying them down. 

We will pray for the girls...!


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 6, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Looking good man. You did a nice job tying them down.
> 
> We will pray for the girls...!


Thanks. That thin wire I got from Wally helped a lot. Just drilled real small holes around the very brim of the lid on the tote. Strung it through and just curled the other end of the wire around the branch I was tying down. I also am praying for the girls, lol- man.. I really hope I am right on the big one. I am real damn sure the bottom right one is a male but I am giving it a day or so more to be 100% sure.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 6, 2008)

It will be a girl, no worries.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 7, 2008)

*Day 28 - *pH 6.3 - *780* ppm - Temp ?? - RH ??
*Flowering* - Day 4
Plants are still looking great. Stretching a little but not too much yet. Starting to show more pre-flowers but still not quite enough to get a 100% determination. I may pick up some more water tonight for a res change tomorrow or tonight. The PPM rising worries me a little and how much PH DOWN I had to add earlier. The res temp was a little warm for my liking also. Other than that- things seem to be going well. I also added the two 45w CFL's back in. The CFL's were rated at 45w which each have 2900 Lumens of "soft white". Will be getting the Temp-Humidity gauge tonight.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 8, 2008)

Look forward to you posting your pictures buddy.

I'm glad the girls didn't get upset!


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 8, 2008)

*Day 29 - *pH 5.8 - *680 ppm* - Temp 75 - RH 50%
*Flowering* - Day 5
Damn, I'm pretty fucked up right now. Decided to take the time in between uploading these pictures to smoke... turns out my internet was running slow .
The plants. Looking nice in my opinion. I can def. tell where they had some burns and shit from when the PH got out of control and I had to add so much ph down. Today I did a res Change and this is what I added to each gallon to get 680 ppm with Distilled water.

*6.25 mL *Flora Micro
*6.25 mL* Flora Gro
*12.5 mL* Flora Bloom

I also made a "hood" for the CFL's. My Fan is directly above them so there is no reflection bouncing the light back down, leading to a lot of light loss. So I hooked up a couple single little meatloaf pan things to just reflect the light back downwards... I also cut the sides out so the HPS's are not getting interference. 

Well, I noticed this thread was starting to get long so I figured... For the people who don't want to flip back.. this is up to date pic of my dresser with the drawer fronts off and everything running. Also, in this picture- notice there are no "hoods" on the CFL's. I'll post this pic again for a comparison to the hoods.






Here is a top view and one pic of each plant.The First and Second plants (the biggest) I am leaning towards Female but not definite signs yet. The second to last pic I am 99% sure is either a Male or a Hermie. The last pic I am 95% sure is a Male. I like the shape of the two I think are Female.. the bigger ones.. Gets me excited- if "Tops" are like the tops of the branches that get the most light like where buds grow I counted 10 on each of the bigger plants. That good?























This first pic is the plant that looks like it has pistols and the balls forming. I could only get a clear picture of the balls though. I am not sure if its Hermie or Male but for sure not female. The second pic is a little blurry but if you look close you can see the ball part on a small stem.. pretty sure thats a male... what you guys think about these?










Get this root shot in here... They are a lot longer than what they look like in this picture.. in fact.. at the bottom a few are starting to get tangled with eachother.. I will probably try and cut the males this w/e for this reason.






Here is just some random pics I took of the cab. You can see the "hoods" for the CFL's. Also see I cut the side out so the HPS were not getting block at all. Really seemed to make it brighter.


























I just wanted to see if those "hoods" made it any brighter... I have a LOT better of an idea but I felt this would cover for a temp one.... lets see...









Personally, I don't know if you can tell from the pics... but it really makes the light focus more on the plants. In the other pic almost all light that went straight up was wasted and not reflected down... thats like a quarter of each bulb being wasted. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 8, 2008)

haha. That was such a stoned update and I'm loving it. 

Since when are you putting HPS in there? I have no idea how to sex plants yet, so this will be a good learning experience. Keep posting so I know exactly what to watch for!!!

I like your hood idea... You're going to get a very good amount of chronic buds... Those roots are out of this world!!

Keep on smokin buddy.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 8, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> haha. That was such a stoned update and I'm loving it.
> 
> Since when are you putting HPS in there? I have no idea how to sex plants yet, so this will be a good learning experience. Keep posting so I know exactly what to watch for!!!
> 
> ...


haha Hell ya man, I'm bout ready to crash! lol Them HPS's been in there since day 1. I started with just 1, then added another after I noticed heat wasn't an issue at all.. then the 2 CFL's. Thats 2- 70w HPS (6400 Lumens Each), 2- 45w "Soft White" CFL's (2900 Lumens Each). Oh don't worry- I will post all kinds of pics once I find me a FOR SURE sign of a Female. I will post more pics of what I am pretty sure is a male and/or hermie. Yeah- the hood thing was a little bit of a burnt out idea but it worked so im keeping it lol. I hope I get a decent amount of good smoke.. I am hoping for atleast 1 ounce. If I get that I will be happy.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I woke up this morning and thought about setting up a small clone/veg area. I have a small nightstand with 3 drawers and 1 door with a divider in the middle. I use the drawers to hold all my growing shit- the door part however I am planning on making into a small Veg/Clone area to house 2 plants- should be just as stealth as the dresser. If I am correct when I say I have 2 males, 2 females and judging I only have about 2 months left to go- that means in 1 month's time (If i were to clone this w/e) 2 more plants would be ready to go into the flowering chamber in about a month. If I keep repeating myself- I should be able to get a 2 plant harvest every month.. Hopefully able to get *at least *1 ounce each month. My future clone/veg area is pretty small about 1 square foot. I am 100% positive I can grow a plant in that area for ALMOST 1 month with LST and be completely fine for space. When I transfer to Flowering Cab, I will LST even more to spread things out and get that even canopy across the board. For now- its time to blaze and make another trip to wally for a couple small totes (water res's) and supplies.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 9, 2008)

*Day 30 - *pH 5 - *660 ppm* - Temp 72 - RH 65%
*Flowering* - Day 6

Alright, plants are still looking good. Still no big changes on the sexing so we'll see where I'm at tomorrow. I setup another small Veg Cab tonight, actually just finished. It should house two plants just fine and I found perfect Res tanks for them. I am actually pretty excited for this cab as I think it will do really well since it is small. I Mylared the hell out of the interior so there really isnt anything to absorb light. I was hoping to cram 4 lights in there but it looks like I will only be able to fit 2 Horizontally. Which means if I can find some bulbs like the same ones I got.. just 6500k then that would be about 6k lumens for 1 square foot. Thats not bad and will do but I was hoping to get more.. Maybe I`ll fit a Y splitter in there or something. I still have to purchase another air pump for these two res tanks. Other than 2 CFL's and 1 Air pump... I think I will be ready to clone some off one of these females whenever I know 100% sure its female. I`ll post pics of the plants and of my new veg cab tomorrow.. I dont think I mentioned but the Veg cab is also Stealth- pretty nice. Ohp, I also added 1 ml PH UP to the Res tank to bump up the PH a little.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 10, 2008)

im on day four flowering and notihng has really changed yet for me either


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 10, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> im on day four flowering and notihng has really changed yet for me either


You know, its funny- the first night of 12/12 1 of the males showed. I wasn't sure because it is easily mistaken early on. Today, flowering Day 7 I can now say I am 100% sure of 2 of the plants, 99% of the other, and still no clue to what the other is. Keep checking back as I'm sure I will know on the other two very soon. I'll be watching yours.

*Day 31 - *pH 5 - *680 ppm* - Temp 72 - RH 40%
*Flowering* - Day 7

Alright, Last night I set up the Veg cab as I mentioned. My plants are doing well and tonight I am 100% sure I have 2 Males, 99% sure I have 1 Female... and the other little bastard won't show me yet. From what I can see I want to lean towards male but its so hard to tell yet. Wish it would hurry the hell up because once I know what they all are I am going to pull the males and re-arrange the plants to optimize the space. My PPM rose a little bit and since flowering it almost seems to be when the Lights are *off *the plants are using more water but when the lights are *on* they use more Nutrients. All-in-all it seems to be fluctuating about 40 PPM, which is fine for me. On with the pics, I think there is a lot.

First let me start off with my new Stealth Mini/Micro - 1 Sq Ft - 7,800 Lumen - Veg Cab. You may think it is small but I am 100% sure I can grow two nice plants in here and then bring them to my dresser to flower, spreading them out a little more... I am thinking it will work perfect but.. we`ll see. There is barely any light leak from this cab and it is insanely reflective in there. Here are the pics.The first pic is of the label on the box of my new lights. I put 2 of these in the small Veg cab to get 7,800 Lumens Total. *65w CFL at Lowes - 300w Equiv.*Last pic is of the electrical up top. For those who want to know I have a 120 mm Exhaust fan hooked up that creates a vacuum when I shut the door. I purchased a 12v Adapter from Radio shack and hooked it up. Will be adding 1 more fan for circulation hooked to same adapter soon.





















Let me know what you guys think about this little setup. The pots should be good for Veg 25-30 Days based on the size of my roots on my current plants. The pots are 3" Net.

On to the plants.
Here is the usual Top View with a pic of each in the same order as they have been every time.






















First pic here is of the 1 big one I know is female and the other which I hope is female. Second pic is of the two that ARE males.










The next pics I show are of the two plants that I am sure are Male. The second pic shows the first sign that you have a male plant. I would always wait it out to be sure, as I may be wrong on all of my guesses here but I am pretty damn sure these are males. Little balls n all- don't look like the one that I think is female. (btw: first pic and second pic are of same plant. First pic sort of looks like pistols but that split is the space in between the two balls. Third picture shows the same balls at an angle.)














This next pic is the one that I am pretty sure is female. If you look at the close up picture you can see more of a pistol shape. There is no "Ball" shape to it at all. I am very confident this, my biggest plant, is female. If it isn't I will be fucking pissed off. The first pic is of the "Female's" main stem and all the branches reaching out. Thought it looked cool.










Thats it for this post- Let me know what you all think about my Veg Cab and my plants.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 11, 2008)

I love you. I said it.

Looking good. How much were those 65W lights?


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 11, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> I love you. I said it.
> 
> Looking good. How much were those 65W lights?


lol... it was bound to come out sooner or later... lol There is like 2k plus views but I feel like your the only one checking it out.
The CFL's were on sale for I think $16 or $18... I want to say they were $20 originally but could have been $18 originally-$16 on sale.. Not sure.. but in that area. I got them from Lowe's and they are the Bright Effects brand. I read bad reviews on Bright Effects _(bulbs burning out too soon.. but then again it seems like what bulbs don't)_ but I couldn't pass them up.. So far they are working great for me.. I mean, I haven't started using them to grow yet but I have done a 2 night test run on my Veg Cab keeping temps a few degree's warmer than room temp.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 11, 2008)

Well if they burn out, they were only $20. Plus if they burn out quicker then they are rated, you can prolly bring them back.


And I know others are checking this out.... I just love posting. Your grow setup is unreal.. So neat and clean. You're going to get some very potent dope... I can just imagine if you had a closet you could use or something. That would be unreal.


----------



## gotitgreen143 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey oscar your grow is a good ways ahead of mine hope mine look that good lol good luck


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 11, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Well if they burn out, they were only $20. Plus if they burn out quicker then they are rated, you can prolly bring them back.
> 
> 
> And I know others are checking this out.... I just love posting. Your grow setup is unreal.. So neat and clean. You're going to get some very potent dope... I can just imagine if you had a closet you could use or something. That would be unreal.


Man- I'm pretty sure you jinxed me. So I was staring at the plants right.. Figured hey- I got those 2 - 65w over in my Veg Cab.. fuck- why not replace the 45w in my Flowering cab for now with the bigger ones. As I did so- the first 65w bulb blew as I twisted her in. Bullshit. Oh well.. I still have my receipt and box and shit.. I'll have another one in there tomorrow. So now there is 1 - 65w and 1 - 45w plus my 2 - 70w HPS... lol.. couldn't beleive it. If they don't burn out it is ridiculously bright. The 65w next to the 45w is an amazing difference for some reason, so much brighter.

*Day 32- *pH 5.9 - *670 ppm* - Temp 76 - RH 35%
*Flowering* - Day 8
Turned the Humidifier back on tonight, RH was getting a little low. Tonight seemed like a big night. I removed 2 of the known 100% males. Little balls growing like crazy- starting to form little buds of ball...
I then moved the smaller of the 2 left in the opposing corner of the tote. Made a couple of covers for the 2 empty holes where the other pots where. I also LST'd the shit out of the big plant that I am still REAL sure is a female but still no signs of white hairs. The other ones I am really optimistic it is female so I went ahead and LST'd her up pretty decent too. The big plant is really starting to get me excited. The growth on it is amazing and the size of it just keeps getting bigger. Seems like there are more tops to the plant every day. I would say some of the branches are growing about 1.5" to 2" a day. On another positive note, my PPM has been staying pretty even throughout this entire Res change so far. That "should" tell me that my plants are at their optimal nutrient uptake right now. That being said I will probably increase it to probably 750-800 at the end of the week. They have probably drank about 1 gallon of water since my last Res Change.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 12, 2008)

Had to get on here quick. I got home from work today and checked out my babies. They are doing awesome. The biggest one.. I am 100% sure is FEMALE!!!!! Makes me very happy. Almost Tingly. The reason I say 100% sure is because today I spotted the beginning of white hairs! My other one is starting to show a little more and I am still pretty sure... 80%.. that its female. As for the big one though... I counted today and I am pretty sure it has right around 15 tops with about 5-7 more soon to be at the canopy line.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 12, 2008)

gotitgreen143 said:


> hey oscar your grow is a good ways ahead of mine hope mine look that good lol good luck


Thanks. I don't know why the plants are doing so good. I have been trying my best to baby them as much as I can and do everything proper. I have grown 1 plant before with some Halogen bulb and it took me a while to Veg and when I switched to Flower the plant was taller than my ceiling and I had to bend it way over for it to fit in the room.. 7ft ceilings.. stretched like a MOTHER FUCKER.. was not much secondary growth and like a half foot between nodes lol. Didn't really get any good bud off it. Then I tried Mercury Vapor, Which worked but I never finished the grow... this is my first grow that I am taking serious. I did a LOT of research and learned a good deal of shit I didn't know.


----------



## gotitgreen143 (Feb 12, 2008)

yea i doubt i would even been growing if it wasnt for this site. why didnt you finish the grow with mercury vapor?


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 12, 2008)

gotitgreen143 said:


> yea i doubt i would even been growing if it wasnt for this site. why didnt you finish the grow with mercury vapor?


Ohhhh- had some shit come up so I handed my ghetto little setup over to my friend. He let them grow for a little while and he had some surprisingly bushy nice plants... I stopped talking with him after a fall out but I am pretty sure he didn't finish them. From what I seen though I was surprised with the MV results.. Maybe it was because I was used to my Halogen bulb grow.. lol- Halogen- before I researched everything.. just couldn't understand why my 300w Halogen wasn't pumping some bushy bitches out. lol funny reminiscing them days.
First first half ass "setup" was a close hamper with a square hole in the bottom, to allow easy access to soil, with two big totes stacked on top each other.. on top of the hamper. Now that I think of it.. there were 2 MV light.. I think 175w each on the top tote lid. If I wanted the lights closer, I would just unstack a tote... figured I could let it get as high as I could stack totes.. lol. Each tote had its bottom cut out and lined with foil. The ventilation was just a fan blowing on the hamper through the small holes lol.. I don't even think I had the internet hooked up at that time, which is why I made dumb choices... that damn researchin will get ya.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 12, 2008)

*Day 33- *pH 5.7 - *450 ppm* - Temp 75 - RH 40%
*Flowering* - Day 9
Ahh, thought I was going to update with pics tonight but looks like I`ll be waiting until tomorrow. I have been taking pics when I moved the plants and all that bs so the next picture update should be decent. The PPM is so low because I added about 3/4 Gallon of plain water. My Res Tank was getting a little low and I am not ready for a Res Change. May do that tomorrow to bump the PPM back up. Adding the plain water assures me the N-P-K ratio is no more than what I put in the first time.
The plants are looking wonderful. The biggest, which I am 100% sure is female, is starting to put out small white hairs that I can barely see with Magnifying glass and the "tops" are looking a little more chunky/spikey than normal.
The other plant I still am not sure what the hell it is. I am still leaning towards female but I'm not going to call it yet. Could just as well be a male. This plant is so bushy.. its almost like a ball of leaves right now. I can't LST it enough.. the branches aren't that long to separate and the Nodes are literally spaced 1/8"-1/4". It is stretching a little but for some reason this plant is staying real low, short, and hella bushy. I hope this is female and it just produces big ass buds on each top.. will look like a Ball of Bud.

Oh I posted this in Busters thread too but it was relevant to what I am currently doing so I thought I would paste in this journal for future reference also.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
-If you want a high that is more upidty, you would want to harvest when the Trichs have turn 10%-30% Amber.
-If you want a high that is more "body" stoned feeling.. you want to wait longer- 50%+.
-The *PRIME* time to harvest seems to be 50%-50%.

I read the reason for this is because after time the Matured Amber Trichs break down the THC into CBD. Below I pasted this pic I came across for an example. Also Here is a good snippet I read elsewhere to help understand this.

*THC (Tetrahydrocannabinol)* gets a user high, a larger THC content will produce a stronger high. Without THC you don't get high.


*CBD (Cannabidiol)* increases some of the effects of THC and decreases other effects of THC. High levels of THC and low levels of CBD contribute to a strong, clear headed, more energetic high. 
Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong head-stone that feels almost dreamlike. Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD produces more of a buzz or stoned feeling. The mind feels dull and the body feels tired.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 13, 2008)

*Day 34- *pH 5.9 - *460 ppm* - Temp 74- RH 43%
*Flowering* - Day 10

Alright, big update. As I mentioned I pulled the two males and re-arranged the females. Yes Females. I didn't get a chance to get more water tonight so the Res change will most likely come tomorrow. The PPM stayed about the same. I also brought that 65w CFL back to Lowe's and exchanged for a new one yesterday. Now there is 2 - 70w HPS and 2 - 65w CFLs. 270w Total. 20,600 Lumens Total. 

First pics I will be posting are those of yesterday BEFORE and DURING the pulling and re-arrangement.

The first pic was a top view before pulling the two males on the right. The second pic is of the two males that were pulled. Third one is of the biggest male after I took him from his home and set aside to die a torturous starving death. Fucker.













btw, I didn't notice until I got home but my dog pretty much chewed the stem in half on both of them lol. He loves to smoke..

Ok, Fast forward to tonight.
First pic is a Top View of the plants and their new arrangement. The other pics are one of each.














Next 3 pics are of the canopies. I have really been trying to keep it as flat as I can and spread out as much as I can so light gets to other growth and I get more tops. The first pic shows the biggest plants canopy then the second pic shows a part of the inside.. just to get an idea of how it is spread apart yet pretty damn bushy. The third pic is of my smaller lady with a canopy as even as I can get it. For the most part is just the very top that I can't bend or it will break. Its so short and stocky- bushy as hell... I couldn't even get a decent inside pic of the growth and stem.















Some Measurments...


















Ok, here is a decent Male - Female distinction.
Ahh Here we go- *
STONER TRIVIA*.
See if you can pic which are Male and which are Female.

























1.) Male 2.) Female 3.) Male 4.) Male 5.) Female 6.) Male
If you answered all 6 correctly... bah
4 was hard but when they are small you have to look very close and you can see there is a distinct "ball" form to it. Females resemble males at first but don't have such a ball shape. Some are more obvious than others.

I'll end this with some Misc pics.
First one is of whats to be the main cola on my biggest lady. I wanted this to see the transformation. The second pic is showing what a Topped plant looks like. btw incase anyone forgot. My biggest plant was FIMMED and the other shorter bushier one was topped. The other pics will explain them selves.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 13, 2008)

Absolutely love it buddy. It's like a weed ball.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 14, 2008)

so when u gunna get rid off all ur males?


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 14, 2008)

this is a very impresive set up man! I'm almost ashamed of my cardboard getto grow after looking at this! But I wish you well and keep on growing!
peace man


----------



## GrowinFlorida (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks good bet your gonna have a nice lil harvest day thoes girls are monsters!


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 14, 2008)

Just finnished the rest of this journal. Very profesional Grow. One thing what is FIMMED stand for? I know its some type of toping or trimming
Just don't know. peace manKeep on Growing


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 14, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> so when u gunna get rid off all ur males?


Just did the other night bro. Luckily the 2 Males were the 2 smaller plants. Most people say, "The bigger ones are usually Males"... I don't have enough experience to say that statement is BS but I never believed it. Both times I have grown to flowering my bigger plants have been Females. 



Rope Smoker said:


> this is a very impresive set up man! I'm almost ashamed of my cardboard getto grow after looking at this! But I wish you well and keep on growing!
> peace man


Thanks, don't be ashamed. To me its about, the principal of growing, not the setup. If you got the lights and cardboard works for you- grow on man. I have seen a couple ghetto ass setups that got the job done perfectly fine.



GrowinFlorida said:


> Looks good bet your gonna have a nice lil harvest day thoes girls are monsters!


Ahh yes, the harvest. We can't talk about that yet... I am going to get too excited. lol- I will be happy with anything but I am really really hoping to get AT LEAST an ounce. Two ounces would be great! Thanks for droppin in



Rope Smoker said:


> Just finnished the rest of this journal. Very profesional Grow. One thing what is FIMMED stand for? I know its some type of toping or trimming
> Just don't know. peace manKeep on Growing


Wow- read the entire thing huh? Cool... must mean it was interesting enough to keep you hooked for 11 pages. 
The difference between Topping and FIMMing is:

Topping is when you cut the main stem, close to the last top full node. You usually want to wait until the 5th node to do this or FIM. I waited until the 6th on my biggest when I FIMMED.

FIMMING actually stands for "*F*uck *I M*issed". Why? Because when you top it is VERY easy to "miss" the top of the main stem if your not extremely careful. Instead you end up trimming about 3/4" off the very top node's coming in, Missing the main stem all together. 

Judging from this grow I would say FIMMING has worked best but this is also 2 different strains. My smallest plants just seems too bushy and my branches are very thick and not very flexible.
The reason I believe FIMMING is better is because the plant does not undergo as much stress (as it seems). To me it seemed the leaves repaired much quicker than the Main stem in comparison of my two current plants. The FIMMED plant (My Biggest Plant) did not take nearly as long to heal itself and keep growing.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 14, 2008)

I think that was the most people so far dropping by in 1 day. Hope you all enjoy, Thanks for the comments


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 14, 2008)

*Day 35- *pH 6 - *920 ppm* - Temp 80- RH 36%
*Flowering* - Day 11

Whoo. See that PPM? Thats right... Haha, I hope it doesn't burn em. If it does I will just dilute and all will be well. That is what I like about hydro, when your plants talk to you, your response takes effect quickly. Here is what I added to each gallon to get 920 PPM _(850 PPM of Nutes)

*7.5 mL - Flora Gro
10 mL - Flora Micro
17.5 mL - Flora Bloom
-----Total=850 ppm Nutrients
2.25 mL - pH Up
*_*-----Total pH Up Added in PPM was 70 PPM for a total of 920 PPM*

I swear when I open my dresser, I stare and loose track of time... like a euphoric state of mind.. lol love this shit. Anyway, As you can see the Res. Change got done tonight. I was going to start some clones also BUT when I "tested" the air stones I got for the Veg Cabinet.. they worked 10x better than the Air Stones I had in my Res Tank for flowering. Lol, so once again I swapped the Veg Item I bought to put in the Flowering Cab... I think the flowering is more important right now. Problem is my 8" air stones wont work in my "mini" pots, so probably be tomorrow before the clones are up and running.
The plants are looking beautiful. I tied down a few more fan leaves and tied/arranged a few more of the tops so more light could help the ones below reach the top canopy. *FINALLY* I was able to get a picture of the Hairs I mentioned before. They were so small and barely coming out before that I couldn't even get a pic on my phone, hell could barely see with Magnifying glass. Anyways, here is the first white hairs visible by Camera. I did not see any other ones any where so this should be a good pic of Early cooty hairs. Ahh, she's growin up. _Enlarged to show detail!_


----------



## gotitgreen143 (Feb 15, 2008)

damn man lookin real good cant wait to see them buds start poppin up. How many clones do you plan on taking


----------



## da man1 (Feb 15, 2008)

just a test


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 15, 2008)

gotitgreen143 said:


> damn man lookin real good cant wait to see them buds start poppin up. How many clones do you plan on taking


Just 2.

*Day 36- *pH 5.8 - *960 ppm* - Temp 74- RH 33%
*Flowering* - Day 12

Well I just had a big ass post typed out with a lot longer response to your question but somehow I must have exited the page.. sucks.. Lets see- I was going to post pics tonight of the plants but instead I hooked up my final exhaust / carbon filter setup for flowering. My 50 CFM bathroom exhaust fan just couldn't pump enough air to really push through the carbon filter very well. Today I made a trip to Menards and everything you see was found in their ducting section if your interested.

_*Parts list*_
6" Round In-Line Duct Fan *(250 CFM)*- $27.97
Class B Rain Cap 4" - $8.38
(2) - 6" x 4" Reducers - $5.32 Ea.
3" x 4" Plastic Increaser - $1.79
3" x 8' Flexible Tube (white) - $3.59
Class B Wall Band 6" - $5.29
-----------------------------------
_*Total*_ = $57.66 - _*NOT *_including tax.

Here is everything laid out in the way it will be assembled.






A close up of the cap so you know what it looks like. The carbon filter will be wrapped around this.






Fitting the Carbon Filter to the Cap. Cut about a 1/2" wider on each side.






The Carbon filter "CAP" all wrapped up.










This is my idea for a sound dampener. Seems to work well as I did't even know the fan was on. I put one where each screw meets the dresser on the strap. Also on the strap where the 6" fan comes in contact. Had them laying around the house.






First pic is closer up without the filter on. Just showing that you can Put on and Remove the filter without taking the whole thing out. Second pic is the end result. This should work like a charm. Figured I should get this out of the way before the buds really started smelling.










After it was in I applied 1 -2 complete wraps around each joint with Duct Tape to seal. Let me know what you guys think. Total system cost $60. I think it will work great for me.


----------



## gotitgreen143 (Feb 16, 2008)

wow that looks lik a great idea. was it hard to assemble???? i wish i could help you as much as ur helpin me... what is that sound dampner made of?? ooo and is your hydro system diy if so can you give me an out line on how its made??? after i get my plants goin i plan on taking clones and i was gonna try hydro out.

sry bout all the questions if its too much jus let me kno 
thx


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 16, 2008)

gotitgreen143 said:


> wow that looks lik a great idea. was it hard to assemble???? i wish i could help you as much as ur helpin me... what is that sound dampner made of?? ooo and is your hydro system diy if so can you give me an out line on how its made??? after i get my plants goin i plan on taking clones and i was gonna try hydro out.
> 
> sry bout all the questions if its too much jus let me kno
> thx


Yea, it seems to work pretty well. I could have saved 8 bucks and done with out the Cap and just wrapped my filter around the open end and zip tied it on.. I tried that and it seems to push a little more air out of the filter. The CAP gets bigger at the end allowing the pressure to give a little. I should have thought about that but oh well.. trial and error. Definatley pushes air out the filter though.. this should work very well for me. It was VERY simply to assemble- how you see it in the first picture is pretty much how you assemble it.. Just push it all together and run a piece of duct tape around each joint. Zip tie the white tube and the carbon filter. Yea my Hydro is DIY, I will outline it for you tomorrow.. I am beat its 2:40 in the morning Oh the sound dampener is LIKE those felt pads so your cabinets don't hit your face frames and shit.. but instead of felt its like a soft rubber cushion.. used for same application though. Think wally sells them. Don't worry about asking to many questions... like I said- if I Can help.. i will, I enjoy it


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 16, 2008)

You're a genius .


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 16, 2008)

gotitgreen143 said:


> wow that looks lik a great idea. was it hard to assemble???? i wish i could help you as much as ur helpin me... what is that sound dampner made of?? ooo and is your hydro system diy if so can you give me an out line on how its made??? after i get my plants goin i plan on taking clones and i was gonna try hydro out.
> 
> sry bout all the questions if its too much jus let me kno
> thx


My bubbler is is 6 gal tote. I originally had 4 plants in mind however after seeing the size of two, 4 is not in the question any more. I have 2 - 60-80 Gallon Whisper Air pumps hooked to 2 - dark blue heavy air stones about 4" long. I am using General Hydroponic Nutes. Here is a picture of my hydro bubbler res. 





It is very simple- NOT complex like a lot of people think. Personally I think it is easier to grow in Hydro if you understand the concept of how a plant grows... Oxygen is primarily absorbed through the roots and Co2 is absorbed by the top green growth. Basically your plants need Oxygen and they Need water. Besides Nutes thats all you have to implement. You can not let light leak into your Res tank or bacteria will grow. More Oxygen is absorbed in cooler water so you will want to keep your Res. Temps around 68f. If you need to, you can chill with frozen pop bottles filled with water and place in Res tank. If your Res Tank is clear plastic you can get a bottle of spray glue from lowe's and spray the outside of the Res Tank and wrap Foil around it. Works very well. Other thing you WILL need to get if you are going to go hydro... Digital PPM Meter and pH Test drops or Strips (Doesn't have to be Diggi, as long as you can keep it in range of 5.5-6.5, which is very easy)



titleistbudz said:


> You're a genius .


Haha- the mad botanist. Nah- I am just way too obsessed and need to just leave my shit alone.. Seems like everyday I want to do something else or build something else, I am just glad everything is working out well so far.


*Day 37- *pH 6 - *1050 ppm* - Temp 75- RH 42%
*Flowering* - Day 13

A few more hairs are popping up on the bigger plant. The smaller still doesn't really have any hairs coming out. I got around to taking 1, very small clone from each plant today. I put in Rockwool, Hydroton around the wool, 3" Dia. pot in my Mini-Hydro-Bubbler Veg Cab. I will be curious to see how these grow compared to my other plants that Had ZeoPro instead of Rockwool in the center. If these grow not as well as my current plants I will probably take a 3" Dia. pot and fill it with ZeoPro, take a 5 1/2" pot and fill it with Hydroton and place my next grow- probably some genetics- in the 3" ZeoPro pot and place in the 5 1/2" Hydroton pot with Hydroton around the sides of 3" pot to limit the ZeoPro falling into my Res. As you can see my PPM have raised a little bit. That means they are using more Water than Nutes- there could be Nute Burns coming but since I seen nothing but healthy strong growth (my plants grew about 2" in the dark period last night with new nutes) with no signs of burns or stress on either plant. I will watch them closely but my PPM usually raises in the Dark period any ways and lowers during the end of my light cycle. I usually check pH and PPM right when the lights come on. Here are the pics. I know the clones are very small and hopefully make it but we'll see- all i could get off my plants without sacrificing ones that were getting full light. Oh in the Mini-Bubblers for the clones... I added 3 1/2 tablespoons of Green Lightning water based formula to a gallon of natural Well water from my house. I figured the Natural nutes in my water will be fine for right now and that way I don't have to buy more RO water for these little things. The bubbles in the mini-bubblers are hardcore and splash the shit out of the bottom of the pots. I think this might work but I have never used this Green Lighting Liquid shit before.. I don't think I used any kind of "rapid rooting" shit when I did it last time in soil... just took a cutting and planted it and about shit when it grew like crazy. [EDIT] lol, just seen I typed like 5 "shits" in a row..

I'll get these first pics out of the way. I will probably not update much on these things and may possibly start a different thread for when I do update on them (probably when they have good roots going). Told you they were small! (Not much smaller than the Clone I took last time that worked in soil).. You can see the slight angle at which I cut the stem. I think this promotes better root growth than a straight cut.






















On with the pics for the plants...
This picture thought I was just sizing things up to see how much more height I got.. Plenty enough I think.






Here is a top view, Angled view, and one top of each plant.


















Couple Close-ups.. First on is of soon to be Cola top of biggest.. second is just another top on same plant.










The next first 5 pics are from the last 8 Day comparison I did on 2/4. The ones after are all about 2 days apart and the last pic is of tonight.

Pics Spread out by _about _2 days. First pic is from I think 1/26/08 last is from 2/16/08














































Enjoy.


----------



## GrowinFlorida (Feb 16, 2008)

Thats some nice growing! VERY BUSHY!!!


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 16, 2008)

GrowinFlorida said:


> Thats some nice growing! VERY BUSHY!!!


Thanks man. Very bushy indeed. The smallest bush finally stretched a little last night in her dark period. I would say about 1.5" but still extremely bushy. I had a hard time even finding a clone in the small one. Its so bushy, it is pretty much just all tops because the canopy shadows everything underneath. Not what I had in mind but oh well.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 16, 2008)

Geeze those things poofed up.


----------



## storm22 (Feb 17, 2008)

your plants look nice !


----------



## gotitgreen143 (Feb 17, 2008)

hey man thx for the setup and stuff imma try to set mine up tonight

wow your plants are looking way bushier lol


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.

*Day 38- *pH 5.8 - *1200 ppm* - Temp 74- RH 56%
*Flowering* - Day 14

I could be wrong but it seems like the stretch is coming to an end. It doesn't seem like the plants got any taller in the last dark period but I do see a lot more hairs. Little one is still not showing me much but smells beautiful. My PPM raised again, 150 ppm. I am still not real worried as they drank about 1.5 gallons of water in 2 days. The water level is about half way so tomorrow I will do another Res change with some Fresh Nutes. My fans inside the Cab took a shit on me. I am pretty sure it was because it got hot as hell up there last night because I left the wood burner wide open... and I had the transformers on those fans taped with black tape.. I could be wrong on this also but I think the black tape insulated the heat inside and finally burned it out. Luckily my new 250 CFM exhaust hook up is keeping the cab about 5 degree's warmer than room temp about 1"-2" from bulbs without any air circulation inside the cab. Anybody know about how long plants stretch for?


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 18, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> Just 2.
> 
> *Day 36- *pH 5.8 - *960 ppm* - Temp 74- RH 33%
> *Flowering* - Day 12
> ...


I was just looking at this same fan at menards! I'm getting ready to buils one for my closet grow. You are just venting back in the room right? If I'm just going to grow 4-6 small plants I can vent into my attic without worring about 
moisture problems I hope? I'm going to use soil.
peace man

P.S. Almost forgot the most important ? did you get your carbon filter at menards too? And how much was that


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 18, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> I was just looking at this same fan at menards! I'm getting ready to buils one for my closet grow. You are just venting back in the room right? If I'm just going to grow 4-6 small plants I can vent into my attic without worring about
> moisture problems I hope? I'm going to use soil.
> peace man
> 
> P.S. Almost forgot the most important ? did you get your carbon filter at menards too? And how much was that


I wouldn't worry about Moisture problems venting to attic but thats just me. I am venting straight back into my bedroom. There is another vent behind the exhaust setup on the backside. The carbon filter I got at Lowe's actually. You can find it right with the Furnace filters and its a black sheet, folded up that comes in a box. I think it was right around $20 for a decent size sheet of it. I would say 3x3 or something close.


*Day 39- *pH 5.7 - *1250** ppm* - Temp 70- RH 37%
*Flowering* - Day 15

Cab temps got a little low today, turned the heater up a bit. I did another Res. Change today and the Res leveled out at about 1250 PPM. Here is about what I added to reach that.

*6.5 mL - Flora Gro**
13.5 mL - Flora Micro
20 mL - Flora Bloom
-------------
*Total=* 1150 ppm* just Nutrients.

+*3 mL - pH uP
*Total = *100 ppm* just pH Up

= 1250 ppm total.
I will post more pics tomorrow as the plants haven't changed much. There are more hairs and they haven't really been stretching anymore. I don't think I will have problems with the increased PPM but we'll see. Before I changed the Res, the PPM actually went down. I made one last attempt (I think) at positioning the tops. The smaller plants seems to still be stretching a little and has actually started filling up its side of the cab. She also developed a very nice flat canopy... I can't wait to try some of these buds.. the plants smells.. almost fruity but has that mouth watering fresh marijuana smell to it. The biggest plant is starting to smell a little more but really not much at all. Check back tomorrow for pics.


----------



## A Pot Farmer (Feb 18, 2008)

This has to be the coolest and ingenus setup ive ever seen! This is gonna be nice! you look like you have this ver orgidnized.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Feb 18, 2008)

That is a really cool stealth set up you have. When the lights are on inside the set up, and the lights are off in your room, can you see any light escaping? Seems like it would be hard to get it 100% light tight.

Best of luck on your crop.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 19, 2008)

A Pot Farmer said:


> This has to be the coolest and ingenus setup ive ever seen! This is gonna be nice! you look like you have this ver orgidnized.


Thanks man



Lord Dangly Bits said:


> That is a really cool stealth set up you have. When the lights are on inside the set up, and the lights are off in your room, can you see any light escaping? Seems like it would be hard to get it 100% light tight.
> 
> Best of luck on your crop.


there is really no light escape except for on the backside vent on the bottom... there is a little light that comes out from there but you have to be looking hard. I could cover it up but it doesn't bother me at all. There is Vacuum tape.. sorta light weather striping, around the backside of the drawers to seal them, the catches pull the drawer front tight to the face frame. There was a little leak in the top drawer where the electrical is but I covered all of that up.

*Day 40- *pH 5.8 - *1200** ppm* - Temp 68- RH 56%
*Flowering* - Day 16

Well my exhaust fan is actually working too good. I might wrap another carbon filter around to slow air flow because even though my room is about 71, the exhaust pulls enough air to cool it about 3-4 degrees cooler than room temp.. I should hook up a dimmer switch to it. Look for that soon.
The plants look to be doing very well. The PPM only decreased 50 PPM so that is a good sign to me. I'll let them drink this up again until they get low. There are a few more hairs showing but all and all there is not HUGE changes. You may see some green growth changes but I think it is starting to grow hairs more as it only grew about .5"-.75" in its dark period, starting to get closer to lights though, may need to lower the plants a couple inches in a day or so.. Here is some pics

Top view and 2 of each.
























Here is a couple of the tops showing hairs AND the last one showing the main cola on the big plant.














To finish this shorter post (not much going on) I will post a pic of the underside of the canopy on the smaller plant. Been trying to get a decent one for a while but it is always too bushy. You can see it Topped.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 21, 2008)

*Day 42- *pH 5.8 - *1400** ppm* - Temp 75- RH 47%
*Flowering* - Day 18

Alright, well I was a little busy and didn't get a chance to update yesterday. I was flat WRONG when I said these things were slowing down. What I found out is they were just wanting more food. After I did that res. change with fresh nutes they shot up some more. My PPM has raised about 150 PPM since the change but that is not a worry to me with this high PPM, not to mention the plants look wonderful. Starting to get more obvious bud sites on the bigger plant and I still haven't seen 1 fucking hair on my small plant. Must be a late bloomer, I know its female.. just hasn't showed me much yet. For the past 2 days I haven't had to add any PH Up or Down. My roots are very white, almost whiter than what they appeared before and they are also starting to grow more since I switched to flowering. I will try to include some pics of the roots in the next picture post but this is all I have for now. Enjoy.

The ole top view with angle and pic of each.


















This next pic is just the backside of the big plant... the back part that is up against the back dresser wall.






The next set of pics is of bud sites. Ahh, I can't fucking wait.
The first two pics are of the same bud.. 






























And back in their little room. Hope they stop growing taller soon as I am starting to get short on space. I can tie a little more but not much.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 21, 2008)

Awesome bro. Those things are unreal. I hope my start puffing up as well as yours.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 21, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Awesome bro. Those things are unreal. I hope my start puffing up as well as yours.


\
Thanks man. Its crazy, every time I feed these things they explode and they keep wanting more. I will bet you yours will be puffin up quick here in a few days. Its nuts to actually see how much they grow, the node lengths go from 1/4" spacing or 1/2" spacing to like 2"-4" spacing in what seems like over night. Ur so damn lucky- wish I had all them girls.


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey man I just found your thread a couple days ago when I was checkin out Titleist's...I think your whole setup is awesome...I'm thinking about doin something very much like yours except I might try to have 2 sections, one for flowering and one for veg then a compartment for a few mother's...but we'll see I may just start small and work my way up to that...anyway goodluck the rest of the way I'll definitely be watching!


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 22, 2008)

sportsguy1598 said:


> Hey man I just found your thread a couple days ago when I was checkin out Titleist's...I think your whole setup is awesome...I'm thinking about doin something very much like yours except I might try to have 2 sections, one for flowering and one for veg then a compartment for a few mother's...but we'll see I may just start small and work my way up to that...anyway goodluck the rest of the way I'll definitely be watching!


Tight man, thanks for stoppin in. Ya Titleist's grow is nice, recommended. I'm a fan of smaller spaces but I'm not sure if there is enough room to split a dresser (unless its pretty damn big) with that many section. Miejer's sells some decent size cabinets for $150 that could be split, actually is already split, into 3 sections, possibly 4 if you get creative. Would work really well. good luck.


----------



## GrowinFlorida (Feb 22, 2008)

I bet thoes gurls make you very very happy come harvest day!!! Ill deffantly be tuned in till the end


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 22, 2008)

GrowinFlorida said:


> I bet thoes gurls make you very very happy come harvest day!!! Ill deffantly be tuned in till the end


Haha, I hope so.. I'll keep it updated. How much do you guys think I'll get off these?

*Day 43- *pH 5.8 - *1360 **ppm* - Temp 77- RH 39%
*Flowering* - Day 19

Well i just got done doing another Res Change. I set the PPM at 1360 and this is what I added per gal. to achieve that.

*15 mL* - Flora Micro
*7 mL* - Flora Grow
*20 mL* - Flora Bloom
*3.5 mL* - pH Up

Why raise it more might you ask? Cause I felt like it. No damn reason at all, just figured if they deal with it then I'll keep these nutes riding for a bit until its time for ripening. I also LST'd a little more on the bigger plant. I tied a lot of the fan leaves down so the tops get more light and tried evening the canopy the best I could. I also had to lower the plants again because they were getting too close to the lights for me to leave alone over night. I have about 6" of room left, if I go over that I will probably LST further or figure something out. The bud sites are lovely and when they are ripening up i'm not sure I'll be able to leave the dresser's side. I`ll see what I can do on some more pictures tomorrow... I'm almost about half way through this grow I think. I'm curious to know peoples opinions on how much I may yield?


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Feb 22, 2008)

You Cabinet growers blow my mind. I have no idea how you grow in that small of a space. My Ceiling is almost 8 feet, and I am having a lot of trouble this grow with height. I have tied them, and even retied them. But you have an Indica also.. but even then, all of my last grows were Indica DOM>>>... I would have so much trouble in that small area.. that is an art form in itself. You ever think of raising and selling Binsia Trees? (spl) sorry... to ripped to care...../


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Feb 22, 2008)

You know, I have seen many of these cabinet grows. but never threw to the final harvest....... Why is this????????

Show us the final weeks also,, please?? I really want to see the finall weeks, even if that is when they die... Maybe if they are dieing in that final week, you can show the pictures and these fine people of RIU can help to refine it to work better. I am not the person though. I am haveing trouble in my 10'X10'X8' room myself.


----------



## munch box (Feb 23, 2008)

don't listen to the above statement. let me see you through harvest. how long do you say i have left to go people? but not LDB cuz he has me on ignore i hope


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 23, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> You Cabinet growers blow my mind. I have no idea how you grow in that small of a space. My Ceiling is almost 8 feet, and I am having a lot of trouble this grow with height. I have tied them, and even retied them. But you have an Indica also.. but even then, all of my last grows were Indica DOM>>>... I would have so much trouble in that small area.. that is an art form in itself. You ever think of raising and selling Binsia Trees? (spl) sorry... to ripped to care...../


I think Bonsai Tree's are tight but I have never read up or tried growing them. Would be fun I think, love to start one up somewhere in my house but no, I have never thought about selling them... is there a good market?



Lord Dangly Bits said:


> You know, I have seen many of these cabinet grows. but never threw to the final harvest....... Why is this????????
> 
> Show us the final weeks also,, please?? I really want to see the finall weeks, even if that is when they die... Maybe if they are dieing in that final week, you can show the pictures and these fine people of RIU can help to refine it to work better. I am not the person though. I am haveing trouble in my 10'X10'X8' room myself.


Rest assured, you will *NOT* see me fail. I will keep everyone posted on this as I am 100% sure you *WILL* see a harvest. I care waayyy too much about these plants to let anything too bad happen to them, let alone die. Like my babies- how dare you? Nah, lol, just playin bro- You`ll see some nice buds though- stick around. If they do die- I will post pictures of that also with a grocery list of things that could have caused it. I am a pretty detailed person and when I fail at something I analyze what went wrong and try to succeed. Since I am one of the most analytical people I know, I watch for things like that before they happen and most of the time correct with better results on the fly.



munch box said:


> don't listen to the above statement. let me see you through harvest. how long do you say i have left to go people? but not LDB cuz he has me on ignore i hope


BEEE COOOOLLL baked potato. lol that damn commercial. Thanks for standin up before I could get in here bro, appreciate that. His comment wasn't too bad as I sort of see what he is saying. Before RIU I never thought about the different methods of LST and Topping which does make a HUGE difference in space. Def. more time involved with the grow but for someone who's got the time... its a blast. Still today I have a hard time finding smaller micro grows that people keep up with or finish till harvest. By no means do I think it can't be done as I have seen it many times in different journals however you do find a few that are not finished, could be tons of explanations for that though. As far as your plants man, judging by mine, I would say you have about 5 weeks left, sound right? Look nice, whats the specs in your room?


----------



## closet.cult (Feb 23, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> You know, I have seen many of these cabinet grows. but never threw to the final harvest....... Why is this????????
> 
> Show us the final weeks also,, please?? I really want to see the finall weeks, even if that is when they die... Maybe if they are dieing in that final week, you can show the pictures and these fine people of RIU can help to refine it to work better. I am not the person though. I am haveing trouble in my 10'X10'X8' room myself.


small spaces are both an art form and a constant experiment in training and learning. i believe we cabinet growers are indulging their scientist side, not just growing weed to smoke. half the fun is inventing.

see my first grow (in sig) for a completed micro grow. 2 cubic feet grow space, 4 plants, half ounce.

my new space is a little more then double that size. i'm a few weeks from finish. here's a current look:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/35890-white-widow-stealth-hps-5.html

great job, oscar. i had built this almost exact model out of a simular chest of drawers but i had the front drawers fixed and a big plywood door hinged open on the back. 

next grow try to veg a little longer so the plant will be mature enough to give out the most potent THC. aim for 8 weeks veg before flowering. keeep up the great work. good luck.


----------



## munch box (Feb 23, 2008)

Small grows work well for scrog. using a screen for cab grows works well for regulating growth and also it keeps the buds closely growing together with no leaves in the way. that way the majority of you colas are getting the best possable light. got started by floro and cfl growers.it works so well that HID growers do it now too. If your plants are outgrowing your cab, then chances are its not a scrog grow. Some sativas grow well in a cab if they are pruned properly throughout thier life. But stay away from naturally tall growing sativas such as thai and hawaiian mixes. I have found that kush grows well inside of cabs. i've grown bubba kush and og purple kush in my 2dx3wx6ft. tall grow cab. turned out great. for more info on my stealth unit look in my gallery.


----------



## Revolution101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I'm glad to see that cab went nutso! I'm planning on building one of these for an 8plant veg room once I get the hydro set up I plan to purchase. I needed a stealth box in a different part of the house because putting anymore watts in my grow room flips the breaker so I figured a locked cupboard like that in my bed room would be perfect! Hope to see a good harvest of of there.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Feb 23, 2008)

Well Oscar, Your dresser set up is one of the very best hidden grow systems I have ever seen. I thought it was cool from the first time I saw it. I hope you get a good harvest from it. I will be watching this grow for sure. best of luck.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 23, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> small spaces are both an art form and a constant experiment in training and learning. i believe we cabinet growers are indulging their scientist side, not just growing weed to smoke. half the fun is inventing.
> 
> see my first grow (in sig) for a completed micro grow. 2 cubic feet grow space, 4 plants, half ounce.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting those links to your grows, I am going to pack me a bowl and go through them. Man, I swear I remember seeing the dresser your describing somewhere. I don't know how much longer I could have let Veg for without overgrowing my cab. I def. agree with your opinion on small cabs bringing out the scientist side, you really have to think about how to place things to maximize space and like you said, come up with your own little ideas. Thanks for stoppin in man.



munch box said:


> Small grows work well for scrog. using a screen for cab grows works well for regulating growth and also it keeps the buds closely growing together with no leaves in the way. that way the majority of you colas are getting the best possable light. got started by floro and cfl growers.it works so well that HID growers do it now too. If your plants are outgrowing your cab, then chances are its not a scrog grow. Some sativas grow well in a cab if they are pruned properly throughout thier life. But stay away from naturally tall growing sativas such as thai and hawaiian mixes. I have found that kush grows well inside of cabs. i've grown bubba kush and og purple kush in my 2dx3wx6ft. tall grow cab. turned out great. for more info on my stealth unit look in my gallery.


I would love to try me some Kush, Purple Kush would be nice just because of the colors. Hell any genetic will work for me. I thought about a SCROG before I started but I thought i may be too much hassle trying to do Res. Changes and move the plants around if I wanted to add more and all the normal daily shit you gotta do. Worst case scenario and I am hard up for some space, I will build a raised platform, attached to the lid of my Res, that way things wont be such a pain in the ass. But thats only if shit hits the fan. I will be sure to check your gallery after this post. SCROG is def. something people want to look into if they are growing in a smaller area, I would say it would probably be easier for SOIL growers.



Revolution101 said:


> Well I'm glad to see that cab went nutso! I'm planning on building one of these for an 8plant veg room once I get the hydro set up I plan to purchase. I needed a stealth box in a different part of the house because putting anymore watts in my grow room flips the breaker so I figured a locked cupboard like that in my bed room would be perfect! Hope to see a good harvest of of there.


Sounds good man. If you take your time and do everything right- it will be very stealth. My Ex. went up in my room a little while ago, tried to tell her not too but as soon as I said that she wanted to more.. so off she went. The dresser was turned on and running and I was like, bahh damnit... Anyways, she got up there and had absolutely no idea why I made it a big deal that she couldn't go up in my room. Never once suspected the dresser as anything but something that was holding some of my clothes and she knew I smoked / grew before. I couldn't imagine anyone else stumbling upon it and calling it out as a grow cab without seeing inside. I don't know if I want to sympathize with you on your grow room. I mean it sucks that you can't add any more watts... but then again you suck for having that many watts! j/p lol... just me being jelous. You should post me a link to a journal or something... would be interested to see your setup.



Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Well Oscar, Your dresser set up is one of the very best hidden grow systems I have ever seen. I thought it was cool from the first time I saw it. I hope you get a good harvest from it. I will be watching this grow for sure. best of luck.


Thanks Dangly. If you've been watching from the start you can see the many changes its went through. I think like the past week or two have been the "slowest" for having to modify or change anything. Some kind words and I hope I have a good harvest also. I`ll keep ya posted.

*Day 44- *pH 5.5 - *1360 **ppm* - Temp 79- RH 52%
*Flowering* - Day 20

The plants are doing great. The smallest is either growing clusters of pistils or its a Hermie. I am thinking the ladder which kinda sucks ass. If it is, I will see if a buddy wants it, if not- *IT *is getting tossed :/. On a positive note, the big plant is budding very nicely. Tonight is suppose to be picture post night but I am going to wait until tomorrow. I like posting pics on Sunday for some reason not to mention there isn't tons going on with the plants any how. My PPM stayed the same which is cool by me but my PH went down just a bit. Come back tomorrow for picture updates... Here is one I took before I closed her up tonight.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Feb 23, 2008)

Reminds me of when i pop a can of sardines. For Sardines and Crackers....LOL


----------



## Revolution101 (Feb 23, 2008)

As you requested, here's a link to my journal:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/49221-first-grow.html


I'm kind of just getting started but It's on its way. Come check it out.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 23, 2008)

Alright, I decided to take the time tonight and do something about my fans inside to 
circulate air. If you remember back a few posts ago I mentioned they stopped working. 
So, I was looking around the house again, looking for a fan that wouldnt take much room 
up. I had the one fan left from the 50 CFM bathroom exhaust fan but the fan blades that 
I had in there before where a little too big for my liking and were blocking a little 
bit of the light, not to mention they havn't been working for a couple days now. I took 
apart an old plastic "squirrel cage" fan I baught at wally a few years ago, salvaged 
the Fan Shaft, a couple coupler things and a SET of fan blades and swapped parts with 
my 50 CFM fan.

Beginning of a burnt out thought.
I could be wrong on this but the thing giving the power to these fans are these 
Transformers... I was thinking.. My bro use to take shit apart all the time and make 
shockers out of these Transformers... and I remember a TV had the biggest transformer 
cause that was the shocker that fuckin hurt the most. Just wondering.. if you had a 
spare tv or big transformer if you hooked it up instead of the little one.. if it would 
speed the fan up like crazy.. but if that thought is correct.. we could build a Cheap 
DIY Exhaust Fan in some 6" Ducting Very easily and would be WAAYYY less expensive than 
the marketed shit(vortec and those brands). Just a burnt out thought I had while 
fucking with these fans... Any electrician / hobbiest have any thought on this before I 
shock my self doing something stupid? Cause I have a spare TV i could tare apart. btw I 
got shocked like a mother fucker tonight messing with these fans.. I forgot to turn the 
switch to the fans off and I screwed the wire nut on while my other hand was on the 
other wire... fuck that zapped the shit out of me. scared me- screamed like a girl... 
luckily im the only one here.

Here is the pics of what the fuck I am rambling on about.
First pic.. on the left is all the shit I used to make the fan... but the shit on the 
right is what I took apart to get everything to build the fan I built.































Circulates the air really well in there.


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks man I'll definitely be watching this grow very closely while thinking about the plans for mine...keep up the good work!


----------



## volcomspin2002 (Feb 24, 2008)

nice grow man.... SUBSCRIBED


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the comments

Day *45*- pH 5.7 - *1560 ppm* - Temp 76- RH 32%
Flowering - Day 21
Half way point!

Well, my smallest plant got pulled tonight. It was a Hermie :/.. this grow is turning into a bummer. On the bright side, the one plant that is left is growing like crazy. After I pulled the Hermie, I spread the bigger one out a lot more to utilize the space more and get more light to the under side of canopy. I counted 17 GOOD tops and about 3-4 more smaller ones that were budding. PPM went up some more, I may dilute a little with fresh water tomorrow. On with the pics

First picture is trying to show the Height of the big plant before I tied her down some more. Second is of them both in there before I pulled the smaller one. Third is of the Hermi I pulled... I broke one of its tops too.. you can see it hangin there. Fourth is the roots of the Herm that I pulled. Fifth is ready for disposal.






















Now on to just one plant. The first picture shows the Top View of just the one plant now. The second shows a side view- I like how she looks.. takes up my whole dresser spread eagle like this.. The only thing that doesn't make me wanna get real mad for only having 1 out of 4 female. God that second pic just makes me smile. 










And here is some of tops on my lady starting with the Cola.


















Next couple pics are of just the one plant in my dresser. Just to give you a idea of how big it really is... After I tied these down- I really didn't gain any more vertical space back... maybe an inch. The Measurement on the plant is about 15.5" wide (width of dresser) x 24" wide.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 25, 2008)

Day 46- pH 5.8 - 1200 ppm - Temp 78- RH 39%
Flowering - Day 22

Tonight I had to re-tie her again. This bitch is really growing, I had no idea it would have gotten this big. It makes the pain of 3 Males kinda go away because I don't think I could have fit another plant in the dresser. This single female is taking up my entire dresser space and I am running out of Vertical space. If it doesn't stop growing soon I am going to have about 100 wires going different places on this thing LSTing it. I finally started to see the tips turning a lighter color which indicates I need to dilute Res. Water asap... which is what I did. I added about 1/2 Gal of Fresh plain water to the Res tank to bring the PPM to 1200. Budding looks good.. wish I would have known but I got the dry KoolBloom and I should have gotten the Liquid KoolBloom also. I could be using the Liquid shit right now (Early stages of flowering) and the dry shit for the later "ripening" (last 4 weeks) stage of flowering. I'll see if I can post some pictures tomorrow night of her.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 26, 2008)

Day *47*- pH 6.1 - *1400 ppm* - Temp 72- RH 43%
Flowering - Day *23*

The plants are still growing a little taller. I am planning on doing a Res Change tomorrow because some of the tops are looking hungry to me. Other than that I will post pictures... Not a whole lot to say about them- take a look.

Oh by the way... I made the pictures a little bigger for this post to show more of the detail... I don't think I will leave them this big.. just wanted to see up close.

Here she is, my baby.










There is no real good way to word these next pics so I will just post them.. This is all the one plant.


































Last pic is of the base of this plant.. check out how the lower branches like bulked up at the stem... looks cool.


----------



## Revolution101 (Feb 27, 2008)

Damn dude, they are looking GREAT! Can't wait until mine get that big.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 27, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> Damn dude, they are looking GREAT! Can't wait until mine get that big.


Hell ya man.. your place will be a jungle! Thanks for stoppin in.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Feb 27, 2008)

Man I Am Sad To Hear That 3 Of Those Plants Were Males.the One That Is Left Is Looking Great. Keep Up The Good Work. I Would Guess That The Strech Is Almost Over. How Much More Height Do You Have Left? I Am Not Sure If You Already Have A Fan Blowing Across The Lights But This Will Help If The Plant Gets Too Close To The Lights. All In All Looking Good. Keep Us Posted!!


Km


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 27, 2008)

KushMaster85 said:


> Man I Am Sad To Hear That 3 Of Those Plants Were Males.the One That Is Left Is Looking Great. Keep Up The Good Work. I Would Guess That The Strech Is Almost Over. How Much More Height Do You Have Left? I Am Not Sure If You Already Have A Fan Blowing Across The Lights But This Will Help If The Plant Gets Too Close To The Lights. All In All Looking Good. Keep Us Posted!!
> 
> 
> Km


As am I  .. the one left would have over grown the other ones anyhow... still though, lol... I have about 4-5 more inches of height... after that I will need to start tieing down again. I dont want to say it again and be wrong but I think you may be right. The buds are starting to grow bigger and I didn't notice much height growth over night... but again it could be because they were running old older nutes. I've got the fan in the top left corner going for part of the night, it will get too cold in there if I keep it on for real long though. Sometimes, when I get home from work the fan leaves are touching the CFL but yet have I seen any damage from it. I am sure if they were on there real long it might do something. Thanks for the comments, I`ll keep you all updated for sure.

Day *48*- pH 5.9 - *1550* ppm - Temp 74- RH 47%
*Flowering* - Day *24*

Well I got around to doing the res change.This is what I added to each gallon.

12.5 mL - Micro
6 mL - Grow
19 mL - Bloom
1/4 tsp. KoolBloom dry

As you can see I added some KoolBloom to the mix. I think your suppose to wait until the last 4 weeks but I think they really just want you to wait until your buds start forming and taking growth. I could be wrong however if I am.. I should learn from trial and error. Plus I am only like a week early... just thought that if my buds are forming and growing... they should be accepting to some roids to help.
Other than that, not much else to say. The plant looks great still and I can def. see a growth difference in the buds. Plant really still has no smell, even when I put my nose right up to the buds... kind of a bummer.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 28, 2008)

Day *49*- pH 5.8 - *1600* ppm - Temp 75- RH 43%
Flowering - Day *25*

Plants are looking good still. I had to tie a couple of the taller tops down. I am starting to have to get creative in order to keep an even canopy, strapping wires to other main stems in order to hold another stem down.... lol seems to be working great. The buds are getting a little bigger, unfortunatley the plant is too.. hopefully it stops soon. Thats about it for tonight folks... Oh, my ph was down a little so I added about 2 ml to 3 Gals of water to get back to 5.8.


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 29, 2008)

Day *50*- pH 5.5 - *1750* ppm - Temp 78- RH 39%
Flowering - Day *26

*Well, things are looking good. I think I will actually be alright with the yeild, whatever it may be. The plant is taking up the entire dresser, so it will be a good idea of what this dresser is capable of. I am not real worried about the PPM rising because I had to add some more pH UP to the Res... Not sure how much it effected the PPM. On with the pics.

I Left the pictures a little bigger again. I think it is nice to see the detail on the buds and shit like that. tell me if anyone prefers the smaller ones.

Here is my baby getting ready to take a break from her bath... Sun Bath that is .. To me its like a bomb ass lady steppin out of the ocean on a nice tropical day.














Whats next... Here we go.. just some bud pics and top of plant.






















Next are just a couple pics I thought were cool. The first one is the backside of the plant, that rides up against the dresser.. kind of leaves the back empty like this. Second is kinda cool.. if you look at the leaves you can see how they are all stacked on top of each other. This top puts out a lot of leaves.


----------



## GrowinFlorida (Feb 29, 2008)

I bet she will have you smiling at harvest


----------



## oscarmiya (Feb 29, 2008)

GrowinFlorida said:


> I bet she will have you smiling at harvest


I hope so. Really just hope at least an ounce. More hopefully.. but no less than ounce damnit.  Thanks for droppin in


----------



## Revolution101 (Feb 29, 2008)

You should get an ounce at the very least, that plant is pretty beastly.


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 1, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> You should get an ounce at the very least, that plant is pretty beastly.



Good. Nice to hear someone else weigh in on that subject. Thanks


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 1, 2008)

hey, just noticed you have your plant tied down with what looks like a paper clip... I heard they can heat up and burn your bushes. Dunno if itll be a problem or not but you might want to replace it with a rubber coated one or sometyhing.... sorry, kind of fucked up and this got me worried lol


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 1, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> hey, just noticed you have your plant tied down with what looks like a paper clip... I heard they can heat up and burn your bushes. Dunno if itll be a problem or not but you might want to replace it with a rubber coated one or sometyhing.... sorry, kind of fucked up and this got me worried lol



Its not a paper clip. Its a coil of some wire from wally in their craft section. It hardly gets hot in my cab and the wire's have never seemed any warmer than cab temp. Thanks for lookin out though.


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 1, 2008)

She's looking great man. Sorry for not posting much but I have been watching.

I love the bud pics with the hairs starting to multiply. Soon it will be in high gear!


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 1, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> She's looking great man. Sorry for not posting much but I have been watching.
> 
> I love the bud pics with the hairs starting to multiply. Soon it will be in high gear!


Thanks. No worries about posting, I know your checking in. I can't wait for the buds to start growing and filling out more. I can't get a clear enough picture yet but you can see the actual bud part forming.. there are so many hairs in the pics that it hides the actual bud its growing off of. Very interesting.. I will waste a half hour just staring at the shit.

Day *51*- pH 5.5 - *1800* ppm - Temp 74- RH 46%
Flowering - Day *27

*I dropped the Res tank a couple more inches to the bottom of my dresser. I am completely out of room, its all up to LST now. There is about 2"-4" left for height before I will start the LST... if needed. This plant has gotten like 4-5 times bigger after I flowered. I had to add a couple (2.5 mL) of ph UP in the res tank cause my PH is a little low again. Since the plants are nearing their strech end (I think)... 

Here is a couple pictures. *First 2 pictures (the plant in the back left is the currect plant in my dresser) *are from the night before I started flowering... The last two pictures are from the most recent photo's taken.


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 2, 2008)

Day *52*- pH 5.5 - *1280* ppm - Temp 80- RH 42%
Flowering - Day *28

*Not a whole lot going on. The plant is drinking water like crazy. I had to add 1 gallon of my natural well water today to hold me over until tomorrow. I also added 1/4 Tea. of Kool Bloom with the extra gallon I added. Tomorrow I will do a complete Res Change and give her a nice batch of fresh nutes. They got a little taller today but not TONS. I think I will be fine on space unless they just don't ever stop growing... I am sure I can LST another 4-5 inches pretty easy. Since there isn't a whole lot going on... I figured I wouldn't waste time uploading the same pics again so I guess you all will have to wait until tomorrow for pics.


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 2, 2008)

them is looking very nice!!!


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 2, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> them is looking very nice!!!


Haha Thanks. I just got downstairs from starring at them for about 20 mins. I love looking at how the buds are forming and growing taller/getting fatter. I'll put some pics up after I do the Res Change tomorrow.


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 2, 2008)

cool, ill def be tuned in from now on!!!


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 3, 2008)

Day *53*- pH 5.6 - *1850* ppm - Temp 74- RH 47%
Flowering - Day *29

*Cut right to biz. Res Change was done today. Here is what I added to each Gallon.

2.5 mL Grow
18 mL Bloom
12.5 mL Micro
1/2 Teaspoon KoolBloom
3.5 mL pH Up

I bought some more wire to tie down the plant at lunch today. Got it at a craft store and it is Floral Wire. It is green and what you find your roses from your local floral shop wired up with, Works great! With it, I tied the hell out of the plant tonight. Took me a good hour. I managed to give myself about 3 more inches.

The buds are starting to take on a smell, FINALLY!!! It is a very nice, mouth watering, fresh punch of marijuana. Starting to look a little tasty. I am staying with the big pics for now because of the detail.. when the buds get a little bigger I may or may not switch back to smaller pics. 

You'll notice a couple of these pictures are in a different setting, it's my bathroom that I recently re remodeled (hence the cover for the electrical outlets missing). I just wanted to show a little bit more the size of this plant and see how the pics come out.
Ok, these first pictures are from before I tied the canopy down.


















These Next pics are after I tied the canopy down and evened her all out (the best i could). Gallon Milk Jug for size comparison.














And here is a few bud shots.


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't wait... those lil buds already look yummy.


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 4, 2008)

Those make me happy <3


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Mar 5, 2008)

I SEE BUDS!!!!!!!! SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Posting or reading your post is hard because of your over sized pictures. Or Am i doing something wrong? I have to scroll to the rights, and then back to the left, and then to the right, then to the left, like a type writer, with out the DING!!!!


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 5, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Those make me happy <3


As do they me.



Lord Dangly Bits said:


> I SEE BUDS!!!!!!!! SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Posting or reading your post is hard because of your over sized pictures. Or Am i doing something wrong? I have to scroll to the rights, and then back to the left, and then to the right, then to the left, like a type writer, with out the DING!!!!


I'm not sure why you have to scroll so much.... The pictures should be sized to 640x480... Anyone else having this problem?



Revolution101 said:


> I can't wait... those lil buds already look yummy.


Yea, the closer it gets the more unpatient I feel. I will wait until these are perfectly ready but it will suck waiting.

Day *54*- pH 5.3 - *1900 *ppm - Temp 74- RH 41%
Flowering - Day *30
*Was busy so I didn't post. Buds got a tad bigger.


Day *55*- pH 5.9 - *1850* ppm - Temp 75- RH 39%
Flowering - Day *31

*Ok, not tons going on again. The buds keep looking more and more delicious. Today I can really see the trichs forming on the buds and leaves surrounding the buds. Looks like somebody lightly sprinkled sugar over each top... Like a weed fairy r some shit. bah im blazed. ready 4 bed- fuckin tired for some reason. Ne ways.. I took a few pictures.. only like 3... I WILL get a close up of the trichs somehow. its hard to tell if I got a good pic or not on my phone. I got the Palm Treo so I can see the pic good and shit but for small details like trichs I can't see a damn thing until i put it on here. im focusing with a magnifying glass. .. back on track. I am just going to post the pictures.


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok, so I ran back upstairs quick and took a couple more shots. When I was typing that post earlier I realized I can zoom on my phone and that I could check to see the details like that.. ahh worked. So here is the Trich's I said were forming. Its like this on every single top. There are even more on the buds below the top canopy for some reason. Check it out.











Does this look good? I dont know how much trichs should be showing by this time... any input?


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks awesome man. I like following yours because you're a little bit ahead of me. I'm loving the bud formations!!


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 5, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Looks awesome man. I like following yours because you're a little bit ahead of me. I'm loving the bud formations!!


Thanks. That would be nice... Get to kinda see what happens before it happens. On yours though, you have an idea of how your bud will come out... thing that gets me nervous is I don't really know a damn thing about how it will finish out. I hope it wasn't some seed from some shit bag weed.. I thought all the seeds I germed were from pretty good shit... just don't know what to expect and the bigger the buds get the more I wonder.

For the bud formation thing.. I have 1 top that has a bud way bigger than what the main cola is growing. Its so thick and hairy right now its hard to get a decent picture of it.. I will try and get a decent one of it in a couple days. All the others seem to be growing alright.. they started flowering a little later than I expected so I wonder if I will have to let these flower longer.. Ill let the trichs tell me.


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 5, 2008)

your budskies are lookin awesome. I put some new pics up too, you should come check it out


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 6, 2008)

lookin good subscribed all the way


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 6, 2008)

Yea I'm having the same problem I only see half the thread at a time and need to scroll to the right to read every thing, includeing looking at the pics.
the buds look very tasty tho! peace man


----------



## burningreens (Mar 7, 2008)

Dude Nows the time to put a uvb bulb in there!


----------



## KushMaster85 (Mar 7, 2008)

Those are looking good. The buds are really just forming. I am about 1-1.5 weeks behind you. Keep up the good work. Dont forget to update us!! 


KM


----------



## burningreens (Mar 7, 2008)

have you thought about puting a uvb bulb in there now? it would make a world of difference and increase the amout of thc in your plants


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 7, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> your budskies are lookin awesome. I put some new pics up too, you should come check it out


Thanks man, I`ll come check them out.



superskunkxnl said:


> lookin good subscribed all the way


Thanks for droppin in.



Rope Smoker said:


> Yea I'm having the same problem I only see half the thread at a time and need to scroll to the right to read every thing, includeing looking at the pics.
> the buds look very tasty tho! peace man


Alright, Tell me if the pics are good for you this way? I wonder if you just have a small resolution?



burningreens said:


> Dude Nows the time to put a uvb bulb in there!


I need to read a little bit into before I do it. I may check into this w/e and see if I can get it up and running. I will research it hopefully either tonight or tomorrow and maybe go get one.



KushMaster85 said:


> Those are looking good. The buds are really just forming. I am about 1-1.5 weeks behind you. Keep up the good work. Dont forget to update us!!
> 
> 
> KM


Thanks, I`ll try not to forget to update. I hope the buds are just forming cause they are already a decent size.. I mean small in comparison to what I've seen on RIU but decent size for what I see out of bag.

Day *56*- pH 5.6 - *1950* ppm - Temp 77- RH 43%
Flowering - Day *32

* Day *57*- pH 5.7 - *1510* ppm - Temp 78- RH 42%
Flowering - Day *33

*Plant is still doing good. I keep running out of room and I just retied her down a little more earlier today. When I was putting back in the dresser one of the buds got caught and kind of ripped almost off. I let it sit there for a few hours but it just looked to be shrivelling so I pulled it off. Sucks but oh well. I did another Nute change today and this is what I added per gal.

2.5 mL - Gro
13 mL - Micro
15 mL - Bloom
2.3 Teaspoons KoolBloom

I will top this Res tank up one time with only some more KoolBloom and FloraBloom added. Here are a couple pictures I took quick. I plan to post a bunch of pics on Sunday. I put these pics small, I kind of think I like the bud pictures bigger, so I may switch back to the bigger pictures... Any comments on the picture sizes? Big or Small?

Here she is.






And from the top angles...










And a couple bud pictures.


----------



## burningreens (Mar 7, 2008)

a lizard light at the local pet store, check this video
YouTube - THC, UVB and Me


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 8, 2008)

burningreens said:


> a lizard light at the local pet store, check this video
> YouTube - THC, UVB and Me


Thanks for that post. Good Movie. I am going to run to the pet store tomorrow and pick me up one. I would do it today but I am going to be busy for most of the day/night.


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 8, 2008)

those buds look chronic. good work man


----------



## burningreens (Mar 8, 2008)

no problem, i am unsure how long you should run the light for, it only makes since to run it the entire time as the other lights bc its not like the uvb gets turned off while outside. I guess its just somthing to play with, let us know how it works out


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 8, 2008)

lookin great myfreind


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 8, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> those buds look chronic. good work man


Thanks man, yours are coming along good too.



burningreens said:


> no problem, i am unsure how long you should run the light for, it only makes since to run it the entire time as the other lights bc its not like the uvb gets turned off while outside. I guess its just somthing to play with, let us know how it works out


Yeah, I was thinking about starting at about 2-3 hours and increasing unless I see stress.



dertmagert said:


> lookin great myfreind


Thanks man..

Day *58*- pH 5.8 - *1520* ppm - Temp 73- RH 39%
Flowering - Day *34
*
Plants are still looking good. Probably buy a UVB bulb tomorrow and I`ll try and install it tomorrow night hopefully before I post pictures. PPM didn't really raise at all. Just another day.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Mar 8, 2008)

Those buds have a lot of growing to go!! They will trippe to qudruple by harvest. You should end up with some nice smoke! I have not read enough about the UVB but my understanding it will increase yeild. The lights you are using give out some UV rays but the reptile bulbs put out much more per watt. I have several ove these bubls laying around maybe I shold look in to it a little more and see if I can incorporate the lights into my setup. 

KM


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 8, 2008)

KushMaster85 said:


> Those buds have a lot of growing to go!! They will trippe to qudruple by harvest. You should end up with some nice smoke! I have not read enough about the UVB but my understanding it will increase yeild. The lights you are using give out some UV rays but the reptile bulbs put out much more per watt. I have several ove these bubls laying around maybe I shold look in to it a little more and see if I can incorporate the lights into my setup.
> 
> KM


Its funny you mention the bulbs I am using putting off a little UV rays. Maybe its just my high ass but I SWEAR the buds that are directly under the 2 CFL's are a lot more covered in Trich's than the buds towards the sides of the dresser directly under the HPS. I kind of noticed this before but I didn't think much of it until UVB was brought up.


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks great man. Keep it up!!


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 9, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Looks great man. Keep it up!!


Thanks bro, I`ll be waiting for your next grow with the Power Plant.

Day *59*- pH 5.4 - *1910* ppm - Temp 70- RH 33%
Flowering - Day *35

*Well, I'm not real sure why the PPM read 1910.. Thats a lot to jump. Maybe I just fucked up or something, regardless I am going to add the 1 Gal. as I previously mentioned tomorrow. I got a chance to swing by the pet supply store and grab a UVB bulb and got it installed. I really believe this is going to make the buds get COVERED in Trichs. The buds directly under my 2 CFL's are covered in Trichs a lot more than the ones under the HPS and I think its because the CFL's put out a tad of UV light and the HPS's really don't. 

By the way I made the pics back to large images. :/ sorry people, I wont post them side by side so tell me if that helps you from scrolling left to right and all... 

Here is the UVB light I purchased. It was like $23 and the ballast I purchased from ole' Wally World for like $7. The bulb is 15w and 18" long. 






The spectrum of this UV*B* light... it said it is 33% UVA and 10% UVB.






Here is it's very blueish glow.






And here is the only fuckin way I could think to mount this bitch.






Ok here are a bunch of Bud pictures. I might have figured a way to get the Res and plant out of the cab better for next pics. All of these pics are while it was in the Cab, so Sorry if they are not the best of quality.... not like any of my pics have been lol.. neway.. the second to last pic is just a size comparison.. that is my index finger... and the last picture is just a shot from under part of the canopy.









































Ill be sure to keep you all posted on how this UVB bulb does. Take a good look at those buds, I will keep posting the pictures as evidence.


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Mar 10, 2008)

Keep it up man i'm hopin i can do something like this soon


----------



## grodrowithme (Mar 10, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> Titleistbudz - I forgot to mention that. It is "pumping" in CO2. Pumping in quotes cause its a DIY method with Yeast and Sugar. I ran a Air tube around to each one of the plants and put a T connector to aim it at the plants. I know it probably doesn't put off that much CO2 which is why I placed the OUTLETS directly under the plant. Even if its a little CO2 (which I can see it Bubble so there is some!) at the base of the plants, they should be able to use some of it. I put it in the other day and it seems like my plants have grown some over night.. more than previous nights. I mixed 2 Cups suger with 2 Tbspns of Yeast. Wonder if its the CO2 thats helping, heh- cant hurt.
> 
> Below is an article explaining this CHEAP CO2 reaction fairly well, in detail.
> DIY CO2 -- yeast


co2 dont hurt nothing in the veg stage but it dont help none either u use it when flowering to git bigger and more buds and them being below the plant is even worse co2 is heavier than air so it sinks if u put it above your plants (were it should be) it will land on the flowers and make them big and fattt just trying to help you out 

_________________________________________________________
every thing i do and say on here is a lie and im just living an online fantsay


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 10, 2008)

sportsguy1598 said:


> Keep it up man i'm hopin i can do something like this soon


Thank. Ya, its a pretty decent stealthy way to grow... really for anyone. Just follow an example so you don't have to spend unnecessary funds on shit you don't need or are testing out.



grodrowithme said:


> co2 dont hurt nothing in the veg stage but it dont help none either u use it when flowering to git bigger and more buds and them being below the plant is even worse co2 is heavier than air so it sinks if u put it above your plants (were it should be) it will land on the flowers and make them big and fattt just trying to help you out


I was under the assumption CO2 is beneficial in all stages of growth. The plant breath's in CO2 from the leaves, Oxygen from the roots. For some reason I was thinking CO2 was lighter than air but your right... Regardless I have a passive intake so everything in my cab is moving upwards anyhow. I pulled the CO2 after the accident. I figured I sleep in the room where my dresser is at so that should be enough CO2 production for my 1 plant. Thanks for the info. 

Day *60*- pH 5.3 - *1490* ppm - Temp 78- RH 38%
Flowering - Day *36

*Alright. Well. I felt compelled to post a few more pics today after I got home. Maybe I am calling it too quick but I SWEAR there are a lot more Trich's covering the buds and leaves surrounding. Possibly due to the UVB light? I am pretty sure so. I hope it keeps getting more and more covered. I was actually kind of surprised to see these buds as they were. The Leaves were all a lot more darker... kind of like they got a tan ... Damn sexy. As you can see I also added 1 Gal of water to the Res. I added 3 Tea. Kool Bloom, 10 mL Bloom.

Ok, for the pics. I took 2 pictures of 3 buds for 6 pics total. 1 pic of Bud, 1 Close up for the Trichs. You guys tell me what you think about this... to me it looks like more Trichs already.. didn't think I would see effects so soon.

*BUD #1
*












*BUD #2











BUD #3










*
Am I jumpin the gun or does it look like more Trichs to you guys also??


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 10, 2008)

definitely getting harrier and sparklier.

fuck im baked


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 10, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> definitely getting harrier and sparklier.
> 
> fuck im baked


lol same here. think im gonna sticki na pizza.


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 11, 2008)

*D*ay *61*- p*H* 5.3 - *1550* ppm - *T*emp *78*- *R*H *38%*
* F*lowering w/*UV*_*B*_ - *D*ay *37

*Plants are still looking good. Didn't do really anything at all with them. Buds are filling up and looking more and more covered in Trichs. I will wire the UV light into my other light so it turns on/off with my light cycle sometime this week. I think the plants can handle it one the entire time.


----------



## yourboy333 (Mar 11, 2008)

nice shit i could never find the hps tho


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 12, 2008)

yes very good kidda uvb is supposedly the way never done it myself but had a friend desroy his mothers sunbed for the top with all the tubes on it and ive never been so high!


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 12, 2008)

yourboy333 said:


> nice shit i could never find the hps tho


Thanks bro. You couldn't find the HPS at Lowe's? It is right next to the aisle with all the CFL's. Like, on the other side... for me anyways. They are all on a display ranging from wall mounts to ceiling mounts to MH to MV to HPS from 70w, 100w, 150w, 175w.



superskunkxnl said:


> yes very good kidda uvb is supposedly the way never done it myself but had a friend desroy his mothers sunbed for the top with all the tubes on it and ive never been so high!


No doubt. That is a shit load of UVB. I was thinking about adding a little more... maybe 1 or 2 15w CFL bulbs. I have to get the smaller ones because I am kind of running out of room on the ceiling, already 5 lights in there somehow. From the results so far.. It should be worth it but im not sure if I`ll get around to it this grow.

*D*ay *62*- p*H* 5.2 - *1750* ppm - *T*emp *74*- *R*H *33%*
* F*lowering w/*UV*_*B*_ - *D*ay *38

*The ppm rose again today. I will do another Res Change probably Friday, possibly tomorrow but I doubt that. I will most likely post a bigger picture update on Friday also for those still interested. For right now, here are some more Bud pictures. The UVB is undeniably making a difference in Trichome production. These following pictures do not do justice but note they are taken with my Treo phone. It is really like the plant is producing Trichomes as Sun Block from the UVB. In some places the Trichomes are getting so thick it looks like they are starting to layer on each other. Also I have noticed the smell of this plant getting stronger. It was not really smelling at all unless I shook the plant a bit. Now the smell is so strong it instantly makes my mouth want to water. 

The last two pics are of the same bud, one is just a little closer.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 13, 2008)

Pretty good pics for a phone. Those buds are getting very sticky looking man!
I may have to think about uvb light when I get to flower! Keep up the good work man!peace man


----------



## pasadenabri (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice grow, very impressed!


----------



## burningreens (Mar 14, 2008)

Hell yea man! See what did i tell you? Its all about UVB, Thats steping up the thc level in your smoke.


----------



## burningreens (Mar 14, 2008)

Wait till your buds are dark dark amber before you harvest, Those buds will get dank!


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 16, 2008)

sticky icky icky pass that shit around


----------



## mokety (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet!!!!just get mesmerize by looking at it


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 23, 2008)

lets see some new pics man, haven't heard from you in quite a while


----------



## northernspeed (May 6, 2008)

Looks like this guy harvested and for got about posting the pics of buds.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (May 6, 2008)

I believe that especially on the first crop, if someone takes the time to make a journal, and they harvest, they are going to brag about it. So if there is no mention of the harvest, most likely it never happened. 

SHIT HAPPENS. Maybe he will be back for a second try.


----------



## Revolution101 (May 7, 2008)

Maybe he decided he didn't want his harvest posted all over the web...
Maybe some shit happened and the plants got fucked...
Maybe worse, something physically keeping or restraining him from posting... we don't know.
I would hope that if the plants died or something he would come back and let us help fix the problem so next time around he would do ok.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (May 8, 2008)

I hope he harvested a huge crop and has computer trouble so he can not post his success. One can only hope.


----------



## Revolution101 (May 8, 2008)

Very true, I'll smoke this bowl to that. Blaze on!


----------



## peazy7 (May 11, 2008)

oh shit!! You mean to tell me I've sat and read posts for over 2hrs to hear him talk of def posting harvest post only to not read one..holy shit!!Well still I learned a hell of a lot and enjoyed up to this point. thanks for the help..Send up a SOS..


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (May 12, 2008)

Did you read my post a few months back about how most everyone who grow in these tight confined places never post the final product or info on the failure? And then he swore up and down he would do which ever happens.

I just want to see what finally comes from one of these grows. because I have trouble most of the time in a much, much larger area. I am always battleing height, and I have an 8' ceiling.


----------



## oscarmiya (Jul 28, 2008)

Well well.. guess i pissed some people off.. sorry bout that fella's. I didn't go back and read everything people said yet but I *DID *harvest. Long story short had to catch up on bills and internet wasn't a priority. 
I still have my dresser, everything still works and my buddy, who I showed how to grow hydro, recently gave me a couple clones but when its 90 degree to start in my room (with no AC) my dresser runs too hot so i put them outside. I wish I had pictures from the harvest but I don't. You all seen how much shit I went through to get the plant(s) as far as I did and I wouldn't just let them go. I got some good quality smoke from that plant. My buds were pretty dense, def. not fluffy like my friend who tried growing with CFL's alone (which by the way DID work but was very fluffy and imo not as potent)... My biggest bud was about the size of a popcan tall and about 3/4 of it wide. I hung the buds on a wire that stretched width ways across my dresser and I had to have 2 lines and both were full, bud to bud. I DID NOT let it cure the full time before I dipped in lol.. I would say as I was finishing the Jar up, it was about time for me to start dipping in... and for that exact reason I never really got a dry weight but guessing I would say a couple Ounces. All-in-all, I learned mored than I could imagen and the smoke was good, smooth, and tasted great. It wasn't anything too special but was def. quality. Right now I am in the middle of remodeling and my parents are helping me out so I am not growing anything else as of right now. As SOON as my upstairs is remodeled and my rents arnt wherever they like in my house i'll start it up again. Next time will be with good genetics though. Although, in the meantime I have had a few girls and a few other people in my room and not 1 suspected any of my furniture to be a grow box.
Once again I hoped you guys liked the journal up to the point where i dissapeared and I really am sorry if it was a waste of your time. I appreciated all your guys/gals help and i hope someone else can learn a few things from this journal. Sucks I finished like this but now I got the internet back I felt like I atleast needed to pop back in and apologize to everyone. You may see me around as I might drop back in from time to time (when im high) and check out everyones grows... for right now, im not growing, but if you got a spare dresser... it def. works and can work very good for personal stash's... My buddy grew a plant with all CFL's in a box about half the size of my dresser... like i said.. it worked.. he even burnt the hell outa it because it touched his lights for a while and he fucked up on watering a few times but he still got a crop. Just wanted to clear up that these small grow box's are producing a harvest... just wish I could have showed you mine. Beleive it or not but I think the pictures I did post would atleast lead you to beleive the harvest was decent and im not bullshittin. Anyways- Thanks and maybe I'll post another one sometime... if anyone would still be interested after this dissapointment.. (well to you guys)- peace


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^^we all know how it is man i believe ya seen it b4 from an area less than yours hope u get back to our wonderful "sport" soon
peace and pot
skunk


----------



## heronfbaby (Jul 29, 2008)

watz good---im heron-dont forget da baby...i just started growin like 4-5 weeks ago n i wonder if i have any pot-tenial in this, i have a picture can u guys help me out. i want to grow good weed but wit not all the fancy stuff, cuz i wouldnt know what to do if i had it.--i really need just tons of help.---i read sum growfaqs but im still clueless. i need HELP!! please thax


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 29, 2008)

heronfbaby said:


> watz good---im heron-dont forget da baby...i just started growin like 4-5 weeks ago n i wonder if i have any pot-tenial in this, i have a picture can u guys help me out. i want to grow good weed but wit not all the fancy stuff, cuz i wouldnt know what to do if i had it.--i really need just tons of help.---i read sum growfaqs but im still clueless. i need HELP!! please thax


You will get much more help if you go take a ESL class... (English as Second Language) Your grammar is a little hard to read. A lot of people will just skip over your threads, when they read this type of writing. Just a suggestion. Myself, I love spell check. It is my friend. Wish they had grammar check. I am terrible at grammar. My Japanis wife scored an A in English. I got a C.... Go figure...


----------



## munch box (Jul 29, 2008)

hump:kiss-ass


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks like Munch Box is into the freakky LED's and LollyPop'n. KINKY!!!!!

Fummy on how only the blue light shows in the photo's.


----------



## soudy (Oct 31, 2008)

looking reaall good my friend, keep up the great work.


----------



## munch box (Oct 31, 2008)

If there is anybody on this thread who thinks growing in a dresser or a cabinet or whatever is a waste of time, then let me know and i'll prove you otherwise


----------



## zeppidy (Nov 9, 2008)

very nice I love to see that, my first grow was in a small cabinet and it was alot of fun


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 11, 2008)

munch box said:


> If there is anybody on this thread who thinks growing in a dresser or a cabinet or whatever is a waste of time, then let me know and i'll prove you otherwise


 thats looks fucking smashing 
hope mines comes out that way as well my grow room is not that small but its nice so i want some big bud like that


----------



## newbtoker (Nov 12, 2009)

is that all one plant????? i counted 20-some odd tops and they all had one big ass bud the size of my head LOL.Or maybe i'm just seeing shit?


----------



## RedClaywarrior (Dec 17, 2009)

wow those are spectacular! wish i had som that looked that good!


----------



## heatscore94 (Sep 1, 2012)

im new to growing, never heard of that method but makes perfect scense! Its perfect because i make my own beer and well its fermenting it gives off quite a bit of excess CO2 that i can vent right in there (grow tent 4x2x5) right from my air locks. Awesome! This gives me a project to do my next day off! got loads of t connectors and tubing laying around, so i already got every thing i need! will post pics etc in a new thread one day. there just seedlings now 


oscarmiya said:


> Titleistbudz - I forgot to mention that. It is "pumping" in CO2. Pumping in quotes cause its a DIY method with Yeast and Sugar. I ran a Air tube around to each one of the plants and put a T connector to aim it at the plants. I know it probably doesn't put off that much CO2 which is why I placed the OUTLETS directly under the plant. Even if its a little CO2 (which I can see it Bubble so there is some!) at the base of the plants, they should be able to use some of it. I put it in the other day and it seems like my plants have grown some over night.. more than previous nights. I mixed 2 Cups suger with 2 Tbspns of Yeast. Wonder if its the CO2 thats helping, heh- cant hurt.
> 
> Below is an article explaining this CHEAP CO2 reaction fairly well, in detail.
> DIY CO2 -- yeast


----------

